# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Inducing Trance To Wild - Part 1

## Sythix

Inducing Trance to WILD. If you want to achieve trance/lower brainwave states easily use the following techniques. These states of consciousness are not only ideal for Lucid Dreaming, they are ideal for things like auto-suggestion and self-hypnosis, developing ESP abilities, meditation, visualization practices, and much more&#33;

Inducing Trance to WILD - Part 2 Check out part 2 to  learn techniques on how to develop vivid visualization and imagery, inducing hypnagogia and natural hallucinations to help the WILD process presented here and more&#33;

*Reverse Blinking*

Get comfy and relaxed. Close your eyes. Now, every 5 seconds or so open them quickly, only long enough to focus on something then close them. It&#39;s like blinking in reverse. Your mind doesn&#39;t have time to wander but the bizarre thing is you can tumble into trance, and your body relaxes at an incredible rate. Before long, your eyes are heavy and it&#39;s almost a struggle to open them. You are completely unaware of how deep you are going until you stop opening them (you stop opening them when you feel you could fall asleep). When you do stop, you feel you are falling into an abyss - it&#39;s easy to hold, you are fully alert and it doesn&#39;t take forever.

Edit: Here&#39;s my step-by-step procedure...

1st: As you&#39;re lying down in bed in a comfortable position - preferably the supine (on your back) position - bring awareness to your feet and feel them relaxing and letting go of any tensions. Proceed up to your calfs, knees, your thighs and feel both your legs fully relaxed - you might feel them starting to sink or become warmer.  Do the same with the rest of your body bringing a relaxing awareness to your hands, your forearms, elbows, biceps and shoulders - then proceed up your neck and your face then finally your head. 

2nd: This is when you do the Reverse Blinking as mentioned above.

3rd: As you get deeper and deeper with the technique vibrations will start to kick in (at least for me anyways) - when you can no longer feel your physical body you&#39;ll feel as if you&#39;re falling mentally into an abyss and then HI starts to form

4th: Watch the HI in a &#39;zoned out&#39; way as if you&#39;re not really paying attention to any of it. Just watch it as it goes by. Do this until you see it becomes more solid and 3D - this is when I focus in on something and sort of....walk into the dream. Sometimes I just jump in   ::D:   and that&#39;s pretty much it....

*Tip 1 for Hypnagogic Imagery:* _One good trick to grab a hold of HI is to cause an object you see to spin using your intention. Making it spin really fast will cause it to become brighter and more solid looking. Doing that will also tend to make you relax into the dream so you can reach out with a dream hand and connect to the imagery which will draw you completely into the dream while you stay lucid._

*Tip 2 for Hypnagogic Imagery:* [i]If you are experiencing HI and you want to increase it, try not to use your physical eyes to look at them directly at them, instead look &#39;beyond&#39; it, try to see past all the HI and doing this will cause an explosion of very vivid HI in which a dream eventually forms. 

*Muscle Twitching to Induce Full Sleep Paralysis*

When you&#39;re trying to enter paralysis after a while of Reverse Blinking, try gently twitching your arm muscles every 5-15 seconds. Your arms shouldn&#39;t actually move when you do this, just send a tiny bit of nerve impulse to make the muscles tense and relax.

If you watch a dog sleeping, sometimes its legs will start to twitch like it&#39;s dreaming that it&#39;s running but it&#39;s in paralysis which prevents any significant movement.

The idea here is to fool the body into thinking you&#39;re not only dreaming and asleep, but that you&#39;re already in paralysis as well. By twitching but not moving your muscles are behaving as if you&#39;re already deeply asleep, your body will probably go directly to paralysis faster than normal. 

_Note: This is done after a while of Reverse Blinking, when you&#39;re feeling heavy and relaxed. You do NOT have to continue Reverse Blinking when you&#39;re trying to reach full sleep paralysis and thereafter; just wait for HI and go into a dream._

*How Do I Know I&#39;m In A Trance State?*

Read about brainwave states and their associated signs of being in those specific states - the ideal state we are trying to achieve in WILD is the Theta state. Here are a few links on brainwave states:
http://www.immrama.org/brainwave/brainwave1.html
http://www.web-us.com/brainwavesfunction.htm
http://www.lucidquest.com/resources/learn/..._brainwaves.htm

You can tell if you&#39;re in a trance by how disassociated you are from your physical body - the more, the deeper. 

_Google is your friend..._ 

*NLP Anchoring*

I highly recommend once reaching a deep trance state with this technique to anchor it with NLP. This will make your WILD&#39;s much faster and easier if you can instantly reach the deep trance state by tapping your fingers or reciting a word or symbol. To learn more how to do this go to this following link:

http://www.trans4mind.com/personal_develop...y/anchoring.htm

*NLP Anchoring to Induce Further States of Trance*

_Here I will provide a technique for those of you who are having trouble reaching deeper states of Trance with Reverse Blinking - it&#39;s a classical hypnosis technique called &#39;fractionation&#39;: 

1) Get yourself into a light trance with Reverse Blinking and then apply your anchor, while applying a posthypnotic suggestion to yourself: &#39;every time I touch my fingers like this (or whatever anchor you
use) I will quickly reach this state of mind&#39; - Say that to yourself three times in a &#39;matter of fact&#39; kind of way
2)  Then emerge from the trance state by opening your eyes.  Then inhale deeply, and when you exhale, close your eyes and let yourself relax.
3) Do Reverse Blinking again, and as you feel yourself going into trance, fire your anchor.
4) Notice how you reach a deeper level of trance this second time, and when you feel you are deeper into Reverse Blinking, say your posthypnotic suggestion again, and re-anchor yourself.  
5) Open your eyes and repeat about six times.

You will find that as you practice this regularly, and let yourself drop into lower brainwave states and anchor the state, you will be forming a new set of neurological pathways, and the more you do this, the faster and more effective your anchor will be._

----------


## nina

Huh! That's really interesting. I'll have to try this. Thanks for the tip.

----------


## Sythix

You're welcome, let me know how it goes  :Exclaim:

----------


## Sythix

> _Originally posted by Follower_
> *I tried your technique, it's great. As quick as in a minute I already felt very relaxed and ready to sleep. I spent more time doing it, and the downside was that then I had to get up and spend the remaining time feeling very very drowsy . So it does work and very well.
> How have you come up with it?*



Hi Follower, I'm glad it's working for you! I came across this by mistake. Just one morning I was WILDing and I opened my eyes to see a spider crawling on my ceiling. I closed my eyes again but had the urge to look back again. I kept doing this every once in a while just to make sure the spider doesn't fall on me or something (I really hate spiders!) and since I was trying to WILD and didn't want to move from my spot I kept doing this and bam the relaxation came over me and I got deeper into WILD! So I figured the reverse blinking had to do something with that and strangely it does...   ::lol::

----------


## blackberry829

Neat stuff, I'll have to try this one when I go to bed tonight. I'll let you know how it goes.

One question though, do you see hypnotic imagery, and if you do, could you sort of use an HIT?

----------


## Sythix

> _Originally posted by blackberry829_
> *Neat stuff, I'll have to try this one when I go to bed tonight. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> One question though, do you see hypnotic imagery, and if you do, could you sort of use an HIT?*



Hi blackberry,

When I use this technique after a while vibrations start to kick in. When I no longer can open my eyes it feels like you're spinning and falling and this is when the imagery starts up as colors and eventually scenery and stuff. Yes you could try HIT at this point.

----------


## blackberry829

Hmmm, I tried it last night, doing the HIT, it worked. Only thing is, I'm not that great at the HIT. I felt like I was in my dream for a bit, but it stopped working. I'll try this some more.

Maybe you could write a tutorial?

----------


## Sythix

> _Originally posted by Follower+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Follower)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sythix,
> What a nice way to discover a new trick! 
> I'm wondering how it works. Maybe when you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep and then open them all the time, your brain feels 'offended' that you interrupted its preparations for sleep and doubles its trying, and so on .[/b]
> ...



Hi Blackberry,

When you start to see the dream imagery, imagine yourself kind of like zooming into something when you see the image like 3d. When you're in try to stabalize it by touching something quick - sometimes you might not have a body so then what you do is just glance around at everything and maybe try to inhabit another DC around you or something. Usually I have a body though.

I don't know about writing a tutorial but I'm about to edit my first post and show you all my step by step procedure...

----------


## ZenVortex

Your new technique seems to be similar in effect to FILD.  What may be happening is that the physical act of briefly opening the eyes keeps consciousness alive while going into trance or WILD.   It probably isn't necessary to look at anything and it may probably be just as effective in a dark room.

----------


## clarkkent

Interesting technique!

So you don't have to do this after waking up during the night?

----------


## Sythix

> _Originally posted by clarkkent_
> *Interesting technique!
> 
> So you don't have to do this after waking up during the night?*



Hi clarkkent, 

No I don't have to do this after waking up during the night like a regular WILD or WBTB or anything. Though that doesn't mean you don't have to try it that way...you'll probably have better chances of going quickly into a dream that way - the reverse blinking makes the WILD process a lot easier. If you do it at night before going to sleep it might take longer, but practice makes it easier and easier....at least for me anyways!   ::D:

----------


## Marvo

How long are you reverse blinking? I only feal slight more sleepy after a minute   ::-P:

----------


## Sythix

> _Originally posted by Marvo_
> *How long are you reverse blinking? I only feal slight more sleepy after a minute *



Hi Marvo,

I really don't know how long I reverse blink for, I haven't timed it - I just do it until I feel like I've said in my first post (falling into abyss, etc etc). Hmm, maybe about 10 to 15 minutes now that I think of it. Results may vary from person to person.

----------


## Marvo

Haha okay, thanks. I thought you were just doing it for maybe 2 minutes, but it didn't work out for me   ::lol::  

I'll give it another go this night   ::D:

----------


## clarkkent

It didn't work out for me too! Just tried it this night without much success..
I did end up having a long Smallville dream though, which was great!

----------


## weaselstein

thanks sythix I&#39;ll try that, so you open your eyes just long enough to focus on one thing? e.g a light or somethng?

I&#39;ll try this thanks

EDIT: a good idea to post on my relaxation thread by the way thanks  ::D:

----------


## Sostyles

Great technique it worked for me, Thx for posting it i would try to post it in the tutorial section if i were you that is a good technique&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; Good Idea Man.......

Thx

Stay Lucid

----------


## TheNocturnalGent

Awsome stuff. I have realised more clear astrial projection, which i have always been quite aware of ofr years but never thought to use it to jump into a dream before i came to this site. I will try this tonight. Do you ever use music while using this tecnique? thanks&#33;

----------


## Sythix

Hey guys thanks for trying this out, and bringing this thread back to life for others to see and try lol.... 

I&#39;ve used music with this technique, yes. Binaural brainwave beats usually from BrainWave Generator which have given me profound experiences and results. Experiment with music if you&#39;d like and post your experiences&#33;  ::D:

----------


## TweaK

I&#39;m gonna go have a try at this tonight  :smiley:

----------


## SKA

wow, resourcefull&#33;. Sounds like a wonderfull technique. Not only for &#39;&#39;Jetpropelling&#39;&#39; yourself into a Dream while trying to WILD but it may also proove a great tool of Sleep-Induction for an Insomniac like me. I&#39;m defenitely trying this tonight..in a minute aactually. Good to hear positive feedback on this by serveral different people.

I&#39;ll be trying this in a minute and hopefully it works as it does for more of you ppl here.

----------


## Sythix

If we get more good results from people I think I should consider getting this put up in the tutorial section?

----------


## TweaK

Yep if it works properly you should definitely&#33;

----------


## godfather89

this already wrks.. jus sitting down and staring at a word brings me to a relaxed state of mind...

----------


## zoo york is cool

Now this technique, I REALLY wanna try&#33;

----------


## FreeOne

wow what luck&#33; im glad someone brought this post back to life&#33; i want to try tonight&#33; sythix i think u should put this into the tutorials i have trouble falling asleep while focused on doing somthing with this i could get things done in half the time it would normaly take&#33;

----------


## SKA

Sythix. I love you  ::bowdown::  
I, The worst Insomniac EVER, attempted your Technique and Falling deeply asleep with it took me a mere 10 minutes or so: Something that usually takes me well over an Hour&#33;  ::shock::   Lovely. Well you might want to think better of Spiders now eh?   ::wink::  

Now I might combine your Trance-Technique with my Subliminal Symbol technique and Put a Drawing of an Eye-Symbol (Standing for awareness & Lucidity) on my Ceiling, as well as all around my house. so it&#39;ll be the very last thing my eyes see before they rest and I fall asleep.

----------


## Sythix

Haha, great to hear that SKA. I like spiders now, I think I would get a pet spider....or maybe not.....but at least when I see one crawling around I usually just pick it up and throw it outside rather than smashing it to death  ::D:  Lately I&#39;ve been using your Subliminal Symbol technique and so far it&#39;s sort of working, I&#39;ll keep going with it&#33; Keep us updated&#33;

----------


## BillyBob

So has anyone actually gotten into an LD through this or did you just get more relaxed faster?

----------


## Zacco

When you started seeing the imagery, did you continue to open and close your eyes?
I started REM and seeing things every time I closed them after about five minutes had gone by.
Then they stopped suddenly.

What do you do?

By the way, your technique is wonderful.   ::content::

----------


## TweaK

I didn&#39;t use it to WILD or anything, but it definitely made me fall asleep fast ^_^

----------


## Sythix

When you start seeing HI, you are deep enough to stop doing the reverse blinking and follow through with the HI and then eventually into a dream. Once you&#39;re in that mind awake/body asleep mode you are free to stop the technique. Sometimes your body might not be asleep but you&#39;re still getting HI and such, then that&#39;s okay, you might want to interrupt the REM a little more just to get even deeper into a trance, I think that&#39;s how this technique works. The interruption. Then stop and just continue with the technique without the blinking.

----------


## SKA

> When you start seeing HI, you are deep enough to stop doing the reverse blinking and follow through with the HI and then eventually into a dream. Once you&#39;re in that mind awake/body asleep mode you are free to stop the technique. Sometimes your body might not be asleep but you&#39;re still getting HI and such, then that&#39;s okay, you might want to interrupt the REM a little more just to get even deeper into a trance, I think that&#39;s how this technique works. The interruption. Then stop and just continue with the technique without the blinking.
> [/b]



Hmm  Interresting. I&#39;m going to try this in a Meditational fashion. I am now wide awake and so is my Mind. I&#39;m going to meditate while looking at an Eye-symbol drawn on a paper sheet in front of me. Then continue to Meditate to calm my mind and focus it even more so that it is as Concious as possible.
Then I&#39;ll lay down in bed with the Mind awake/Body Asleep Technique by Reverse Blinking. I wonder if it will shoot me into sleep now, as easily as it did last night.


Daytime dreams would be most interresting.

----------


## Casualtie

thats pretty interesting and a must try. i have a few questions though:

1. when do you do this? after how many hours of sleep?

2. is it common to "hallucinate" while you are quickly opening your eyes, like see something?

3. is my fan a close enough thing to focus on? i&#39;m thinking that would be a pretty good considering my ceiling is while w/o that popcorn stuff with just a fan in the middle.

----------


## Sythix

> thats pretty interesting and a must try. i have a few questions though:
> 
> 1. when do you do this? after how many hours of sleep?
> 
> 2. is it common to "hallucinate" while you are quickly opening your eyes, like see something?
> 
> 3. is my fan a close enough thing to focus on? i&#39;m thinking that would be a pretty good considering my ceiling is while w/o that popcorn stuff with just a fan in the middle.
> [/b]



Hi Casualtie,

Thanks for bumping up the thread for others to see. Reverse Blinking is very effective and easy way to enter a trance state and can be mastered in just a day - it can also be easily anchored with NLP to induce the trance anywhere at anytime instantly.

1) As for the Reverse Blinking, you can do it just about anywhere anytime. If you want to use it as a precursor to WILD then 6 hours of sleep and then trying this will likely yield great results. Basically do WBTB but don&#39;t get up and just begin the Reverse Blinking and follow my first post&#39;s instructions. But I&#39;ve also done this at the start of the night with some degree of success.

2) No, not really. But I have experienced this. After completely inducing a trance state you won&#39;t feel the need to reverse blink anymore and you&#39;ll be unaware of your body so you&#39;ll let your eyes close and you&#39;ll experience HI. I&#39;ve only had about 5 hallucinations where I was still reverse blinking and I was feeling vibrations - In one my eyes felt like they were in REM and then I saw like my dog floating around and barking - this excited me so I snapped out of it and found out it was just a blend of shadow and a mirror and basically your environment contribute to the hallucination in this period - or HI.


3) Yes a fan is great, I&#39;ve used my ceiling fan in my room with this technique. But, I&#39;ve also found out that this technique can be used without focusing on anything. It can be done in a dark room as well. See what works for you.

----------


## Casualtie

i sure will. i&#39;m make sure to try and remember to post my results tommorow

----------


## Casualtie

well last night i tried this and it worked beautifully. i did as i was falling asleep for the first time. i did the blinking thing for about four or five minutes until i got, i guess "bored," and decided to go to sleep. after only a few seconds with my eyes closed i started to see random designs and stuff.

i didn&#39;t really panic, but i got overly excited immediately. i did my best to control my excitement, but eventually became too much and i opened my eyes. i have a real problem w/ this. im going to try it tonight again though.

----------


## Sythix

> well last night i tried this and it worked beautifully. i did as i was falling asleep for the first time. i did the blinking thing for about four or five minutes until i got, i guess "bored," and decided to go to sleep. after only a few seconds with my eyes closed i started to see random designs and stuff.
> 
> i didn&#39;t really panic, but i got overly excited immediately. i did my best to control my excitement, but eventually became too much and i opened my eyes. i have a real problem w/ this. im going to try it tonight again though.
> [/b]



Awesome great to hear that Casualtie. I know the excitement problem and I had to overcome the same thing, with practice it&#39;ll get easier so keep on&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

I listened to a hypsnosis tape with a similar technique in it for inducing a hypnotic state. I&#39;m gonna try this tonight. I&#39;ll post my results.  :smiley:

----------


## Miskingo

Wow, I was listening to some  binural beats, and I tried this out and I tranced out FAST&#33; Thanks alot&#33;

----------


## Sythix

> Wow, I was listening to some  binural beats, and I tried this out and I tranced out FAST&#33; Thanks alot&#33;
> [/b]



You&#39;re welcome.  :smiley:   I&#39;m actually like immune to binaural beats so I&#39;ve never tried that before...

----------


## EVIL JOE

I reckon I&#39;ll try this tonight. 

Actually probably not because I&#39;m getting up early in the morning and getting woken up will probably make me forget any dreams I had so I might try this tomorrow morning while I&#39;m riding in a car.

Edit: I guess I could still try it when I go to bed tonight.

----------


## Sythix

> I reckon I&#39;ll try this tonight. 
> 
> Actually probably not because I&#39;m getting up early in the morning and getting woken up will probably make me forget any dreams I had so I might try this tomorrow morning while I&#39;m riding in a car.
> 
> Edit: I guess I could still try it when I go to bed tonight.
> [/b]



You can try it anytime you want, its a very quick and effective technique to get into a trance. Just try trancing out, its great to do before going to sleep at night as you feel your body sink into your bed and you feel completely relaxed.

----------


## Metroid48

Wow, great technique.

I tried it last night, and found that it really relaxed me quicker. But then I got bored and fell asleep  :tongue2: 

But it really did get me closer to a WILD very quickly. Nice technique&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Casualtie

it didn&#39;t work as well for me the second few tries it did it, but i still think its a good technique.

----------


## Sythix

> it didn&#39;t work as well for me the second few tries it did it, but i still think its a good technique.
> [/b]



You should try NLP anchoring so that you can always enter the relaxed/calm tranced state the technique induces - go to this website to learn how to do it, it&#39;s very easy = 

http://www.trans4mind.com/personal_develop...y/anchoring.htm

----------


## Coolv

This technique is awesome. I am a bit sleepy now and I tried doing this technique while browsing the forums and I did get more relaxed&#33; I&#39;ll be trying this technique in an hour because this morning&#39;s WILD attempt was failed. I&#39;ll tell you my progress.

BTW, does this technique put you is sleep paralysis (SP)?

----------


## Sythix

> This technique is awesome. I am a bit sleepy now and I tried doing this technique while browsing the forums and I did get more relaxed&#33; I&#39;ll be trying this technique in an hour because this morning&#39;s WILD attempt was failed. I&#39;ll tell you my progress.
> 
> BTW, does this technique put you is sleep paralysis (SP)?
> [/b]



Yes, this technique will eventually put you under sleep paralysis as long as you keep doing it and stay still and relaxed and *preferably* in the supine position (on your back). This technique is very awesome, and goodluck.   ::wink::

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

Didn&#39;t really work for me but I can&#39;t WILD at all, ever, so it&#39;s prolly my fault it didn&#39;t work and not the technique&#39;s.

----------


## Coolv

> Yes, this technique will eventually put you under sleep paralysis as long as you keep doing it and stay still and relaxed and *preferably* in the supine position (on your back). This technique is very awesome, and goodluck.  
> [/b]



I&#39;m not sure if I got sleep paralysis using this technique (yes, I&#39;m a n00b to LDing), but I felt kind of numb and warm while doing this technique. I had images, etc. in my head. Some of them even moved. Unfortunately, I dit not "fall into abyss", but I had this strange perception (I think it was a pre-dream) that involved me walking, for about three seconds. I opened my eyes after that, and it turned out that I was not in the lucid state.  :Sad:  Needless to say, after doing a reality check, which proved that I was in reality, I got up from my bed.

I should say that, at te end when I saw the images, I was not doing the reverse blinking.

Oh, and by the way, this is an awesome technique (once again), but I haven&#39;t WILDed yet, so... (This was my second try at WILDing.)

Do you think that I should change something in my execution?

----------


## Xanous

Seems like a good method. Gonna try this WBTB style. Will post results.

----------


## EVIL JOE

I did it last night and fell asleep really quick but I didn&#39;t see any HI. I didn&#39;t do it again in the morning because I wasn&#39;t that tired. I&#39;ll probably try again on Sunday after sleeping for five hours.

----------


## Xanous

Ok. I tried it 3 times over the course of the night.

The first time was before I fell asleep. I wanted to get a feel for it before I tried it in the early morning hours. The reverse blinking definitely made me deeply relaxed. After a few minutes I had a hard time opening my eyes. I wanted to keep them closed so that I could go deeper. So I just watched the usual HI for a minute or so and for a time I lost awareness then suddenly I remembered myself. I felt very strange and I could not remember what happened (sort of like a sucker punch. You are slightly dazed and your face is numb but you dont know why). I may have been entering SP and starting to WILD. But my heart started racing and I fell out of it. So I decided to let it go a little an not try so hard. I fell asleep.

Then @ 4:30am I tried it again. My arms and hands got really numb and was very uncomfortable. So I gave up and tried audio induction.

Then @ 8:00 am I tried again. I started to sort of reenter a dream but I could not relax enough. There was too much sunshine in my room.

I think this technique will be very useful for WILD but I am not sure I was doing it right. You said that at some point you keep your eyes closed. How do you know when to do that? I was thinking maybe I did it too early even though they got heavy and tired. I would also like to know if anyone was successful before going to sleep for the first time that night. I may take a nap this afternoon and try this again. If I am successful I will post.

----------


## Coolv

About the sunshine - put a towel around your eyes, like a blindfold.

----------


## Gardenhead

interesting...

i was just about to take a nap so i think i&#39;ll try this method. i&#39;ve never had a WILD before so wish me luck&#33;

----------


## Sythix

> I&#39;m not sure if I got sleep paralysis using this technique (yes, I&#39;m a n00b to LDing), but I felt kind of numb and warm while doing this technique. I had images, etc. in my head. Some of them even moved. Unfortunately, I dit not "fall into abyss", but I had this strange perception (I think it was a pre-dream) that involved me walking, for about three seconds. I opened my eyes after that, and it turned out that I was not in the lucid state.  Needless to say, after doing a reality check, which proved that I was in reality, I got up from my bed.
> 
> I should say that, at te end when I saw the images, I was not doing the reverse blinking.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, this is an awesome technique (once again), but I haven&#39;t WILDed yet, so... (This was my second try at WILDing.)
> 
> Do you think that I should change something in my execution?
> [/b]



Hey Coolv,

Your execution for WILDing was fine - but let me ask you something, were you daydreaming? If you were, next time try to think/visualize in terms of darkness rather than daydreaming or trying to see HI. Just focus on darkness in your minds eye and keep doing the reverse blinking until your eyes get so heavy you just can&#39;t do the technique any longer and then keep visualizing darkness. Then as HI forms invite it and let it flow until you reach a dream. You might be a person who experiences HI first instead of SP or SP first instead of HI. Whatever is the case, what you really need to achieve is SP because the state of SP is your mind and bodies "safe to dream" sign. Also, you&#39;ll know when you&#39;re in SP because you literally cannot feel your body at ALL. You can&#39;t feel how heavy it is against your bed and you can&#39;t even move it (paralysis, lol), so you&#39;ll know. 






> I think this technique will be very useful for WILD but I am not sure I was doing it right. You said that at some point you keep your eyes closed. How do you know when to do that? I was thinking maybe I did it too early even though they got heavy and tired. I would also like to know if anyone was successful before going to sleep for the first time that night. I may take a nap this afternoon and try this again. If I am successful I will post.
> [/b]



Hi Xanous, 

You&#39;ll know when to keep them closed because you&#39;ll be in full SP and vibrations, then what you do is let the HI come and watch it while being dissasociated with your body entirely and fully aware of the imagery, and when the time is right (you&#39;ll know when cause the HI will be more stable) just jump into the dream. You might have done it too early, just try again. Also to make this process much faster and easier you should try NLP anchoring. I really recommend NLP anchoring to anyone who tries this technique...because you don&#39;t really want to reverse blink everytime you do this do you?

----------


## FreeOne

i was just thinking what if we made an nlp anchor directly to lucid dreaming? anchor an alarm sound to lucid dreaming, and set that alarm on low to when you would be in rem&#33;  your mind will pick it up while you are sleeping and hopefully give you a lucid dream  :smiley:   or put your phone on vibrate and anchor that to lucid dreaming, then stick it in your pocket and set the alarm to when you would be in rem.  this is a great idea... thanks sythix  ::D:

----------


## Sythix

> i was just thinking what if we made an nlp anchor directly to lucid dreaming? anchor an alarm sound to lucid dreaming, and set that alarm on low to when you would be in rem&#33;  your mind will pick it up while you are sleeping and hopefully give you a lucid dream   or put your phone on vibrate and anchor that to lucid dreaming, then stick it in your pocket and set the alarm to when you would be in rem.  this is a great idea... thanks sythix 
> [/b]



I think that&#39;s possible. Besides anchoring a reality check to an alarm or vibrating cellphone you could maybe anchor the lucid dream state itself - since the "programming" of the anchor requires you to visualize back to a memory of that time. 

# Decide on the state you want to anchor. For example being calm and relaxed.
# Choose an anchor (or anchors) that you wish to trigger the resourceful state.
# Recall a memory or imagine a situation where you can experience the state. So recall or imagine a time when you experienced the state. 

So, recall or imagine a lucid state you&#39;ve had or imagine it would be like and anchor it. Then set it off as you&#39;re falling asleep or something? Another way to anchor the lucid state would be to be in it and anchor it as you&#39;re there in the lucid state.

----------


## FreeOne

> Another way to anchor the lucid state would be to be in it and anchor it as you&#39;re there in the lucid state.[/b]



that would probably be a risky way to do it, in my opinion of course.  cause lets say that you did set the anchor in the lucid dream and woke up.  If you somehow noticed your anchor while you were awake there is no way you could have a lucid dream right then so the anchor might break  :Sad:   on the other hand if you could succesfuly set it, and didnt notice it in the day,  then this would perhaps be the best way because you lived the state while setting the anchor not just remembered it  :smiley: 

i believe that there is a new technique in here somewhere... just got to unbury it lol

----------


## chzplz

I have two Questions:

1. Why is it so important to sleep on your back?
2. (Kind of related) I do have back issues, so I usually can&#39;t sleep on my back. I sleep on my side or stomach. Is this OK?

----------


## Sythix

> I have two Questions:
> 
> 1. Why is it so important to sleep on your back?
> 2. (Kind of related) I do have back issues, so I usually can&#39;t sleep on my back. I sleep on my side or stomach. Is this OK?
> [/b]



Hi chzplz,

1. It&#39;s really not totally necessary to sleep on your back but it&#39;s recommended to because it makes SP come faster and easier and it&#39;s especially useful since if you don&#39;t sleep on your back, to be in that position in which you&#39;re not comfortable in so that you may keep consciousness running to do a WILD is easier because if you were to try it in the way you usually fall asleep then you&#39;ll have some difficulty (and you&#39;ll just fall asleep) but it won&#39;t be entirely impossible. 
2. Doing WILD in a position in which you don&#39;t normally fall asleep in, such as sitting upright on a chair or on your back will help you keep consciousness while you transition into a REM stage but trying it on your normal sleeping positions will be perfectly fine. See what works and is comfortable for you but remember you want to be able to keep consciousness if you&#39;re trying to WILD so maybe get a big pillow or something different?

----------


## chzplz

Ok, I tried it last night, but I never really got tired. I actually don&#39;t know how long I did it. There were times where my mind wondered. Is that the first sign of getting tired? I was easily concentrating on counting to five, but as it got later, I found it harder to keep my mind on track. I&#39;d always start thinking of something else. I never got HI, or SP, or any feelings like that, but I did get a really neat dream and effect about Reverse Blinking that night.  Read about it  if you want. So how long would you suggest I do this? Would it be best if I continued as long as possible? Is it guaranteed that I&#39;ll have those weird "abyss" feelings like many people are talking about? I just want to know these things.

Another quick question is it possible to try to go into a dream while you&#39;re dreaming. Wouldn&#39;t that kind of throw your mind into wack? That&#39;s what happened on my last dream. Check it out and post any comments.

Thanks. 
^_^

----------


## remus0

I tried this. I was pretty far into it. I got to the point of HI. I got lost somewhere, and saw a sheet of paper. It said "This is not working, you should open your eyes". So I took the paper&#39;s advice and opened my eyes. Damnit, I was so close&#33;

----------


## Xanous

Failing this, coupled with another method gave a LD. See mypost

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

I&#39;ve noticed that failing at WILDs frequently gives me DILDs later in the night. I wonder why that is.

----------


## Xanous

Ok so I had another LD tonight. I think this reverse blinking method is just a great way to relax. I had trouble going back to sleep but I use RB and it put me out. I really dont think it induced a LD though. I have been using some autosuggetion and think that the RB just let me get relaxed enough to recieve it. So I guess in a sense it does work. Thanks for sharing and thank that spider if you see it again. LOL.

----------


## Sythix

> I tried this. I was pretty far into it. I got to the point of HI. I got lost somewhere, and saw a sheet of paper. It said "This is not working, you should open your eyes". So I took the paper&#39;s advice and opened my eyes. Damnit, I was so close&#33;
> [/b]



That&#39;s hilarious, lol.







> So how long would you suggest I do this? Would it be best if I continued as long as possible? Is it guaranteed that I&#39;ll have those weird "abyss" feelings like many people are talking about? I just want to know these things.
> 
> Another quick question is it possible to try to go into a dream while you&#39;re dreaming. Wouldn&#39;t that kind of throw your mind into wack? That&#39;s what happened on my last dream. Check it out and post any comments.
> [/b]



You should try this for about a month - as you become more adept at it you&#39;ll get into deeper states of trance and be able to easily transition into a dream fully aware with practice. It&#39;s not guaranteed that you&#39;ll have the abyss feeling because everyone is different, you may experience other sensations like spinning and such (these are signs telling you you&#39;re getting pretty deep because they&#39;re normal things that happen while you&#39;re unconscious drifting or in sleep). 

As for going into a dream while dreaming, that&#39;s a really weird thing to do. Last time I did this that lucid dream within a lucid dream was very very malleable and liquid like.... it was as if I could shape the entire universe at will - where as in a regular lucid dream it might be a little tougher. It kinda reminded me of different layers of reality or something. Physical Reality (where there are laws that govern - gravity, etc) > Lucid Dream Reality (less laws or none at all - this could be astral reality before it if that exists) > Dream Within A Dream (where there are no laws and anything can be done). Something like that...






> I&#39;ve noticed that failing at WILDs frequently gives me DILDs later in the night. I wonder why that is.
> [/b]



I think it&#39;s the effort you&#39;re putting into achieving a lucid dream through WILD. I&#39;ve done this a few times (failed at WILDs) but fell asleep right afterwards and my consciousness was still with me so I became lucid. 






> Ok so I had another LD tonight. I think this reverse blinking method is just a great way to relax. I had trouble going back to sleep but I use RB and it put me out. I really dont think it induced a LD though. I have been using some autosuggetion and think that the RB just let me get relaxed enough to recieve it. So I guess in a sense it does work. Thanks for sharing and thank that spider if you see it again. LOL.
> [/b]



Reverse Blinking can be used for lots of things. Since it gets you in a nice suggestible state you could use it to perhaps take in some subliminals with my SILD technique, or planting auto-suggestions while in the state is perfect too - or just relaxing. It&#39;s a great little technique and I&#39;ll be sure to thank that spider if I see it again  ::D:

----------


## Wacom

This is a really nice technique. I&#39;ve never been this close to a successful wild before.
I got the numb feeling in my body and when I tried this last night I got something that felt like needles pinching all over my legs. I also got to the part where HI came and went (I never get very clear HI).
I&#39;ll try this in combination with my absence of sound idea.

----------


## Sythix

> This is a really nice technique. I&#39;ve never been this close to a successful wild before.
> I got the numb feeling in my body and when I tried this last night I got something that felt like needles pinching all over my legs. I also got to the part where HI came and went (I never get very clear HI).
> I&#39;ll try this in combination with my absence of sound idea.
> [/b]



Great&#33; Glad my technique worked out for you, and tell us how it goes with your combination of absence of sound and reverse blinking - that should be interesting... (also that coming and going of HI may be something else...)

----------


## Tom_Peace

I tried this last night but it took ages for any effects to make them selves apparent to me. But then again I think I was toooo tired and couldn&#39;t consentrate enough.

----------


## Wacom

> Great&#33; Glad my technique worked out for you, and tell us how it goes with your combination of absence of sound and reverse blinking - that should be interesting... (also that coming and going of HI may be something else...)
> [/b]



The technique is awesome, if someone is having trouble relaxing I&#39;m going to recommend this.
I will let you know how this turns out   ::content::

----------


## Tom_Peace

This reverse blinking has no effect on me. I know how it feels when you are really tired and are watching television or something, you keep shutting your eyes and forcing them open again and this makes you feel really tired. BUT when doing this in bed it has no effect at all. If anything it makes me too alert and I can&#39;t relax. However I do find it interesting.

----------


## Sythix

> This reverse blinking has no effect on me. I know how it feels when you are really tired and are watching television or something, you keep shutting your eyes and forcing them open again and this makes you feel really tired. BUT when doing this in bed it has no effect at all. If anything it makes me too alert and I can&#39;t relax. However I do find it interesting.
> [/b]



Well, everyone is different...so maybe this technique has no effect on you. Or maybe you&#39;re opening your eyes too hard or focusing too hard or something. Reverse blinking should be done in a relaxed manner and consistently every 5 seconds. Sometimes I extend this time to 6 seconds and it works better. It&#39;s a really good technique if you can do it, I use it all the time to relax and etc.

----------


## FreshBrains

This sounds great&#33;
I&#39;ve stopped focusing on LD&#39;ing for a couple of months now, and I think I should probably get back on the horse. This is going to be the first thing I try- I&#39;ve had trouble with other methods because my mind wanders, but this sounds like something that&#39;s easy to focus on. 
1, 2, 3, 4, 5
OPEN
FIND OBJECT
CLOSE
1, 2, 3, 4, 5....

----------


## Neko

This sounds really promising, I&#39;ll try this tonight and let you know my results.  :smiley:

----------


## Neko

Well, after doing it for about 15 minutes, I started to feel heavy. And after half an hour, I couldn&#39;t feel my legs. It seems to work okay, but I might need to tweak the method slightly. But anyways, good job discovering this method, Sythix. I like it.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## ZenVortex

Try playing my latest MP3 track while you are trancing.  See post: Hot New MP3 Download.

----------


## Sythix

> Well, after doing it for about 15 minutes, I started to feel heavy. And after half an hour, I couldn&#39;t feel my legs. It seems to work okay, but I might need to tweak the method slightly. But anyways, good job discovering this method, Sythix. I like it. 
> [/b]



Nice&#33; If you practice more it&#39;ll get deeper and deeper, also you can probably combine this with muscle relaxation techniqe or some brainwaves to go further.   :smiley: 





> Try playing my latest MP3 track while you are trancing.  See post: Hot New MP3 Download.
> [/b]



Thanks ZenVortex, I&#39;ll check it out.

----------


## WhiteUnit

Tried this twice last night.  One before I went to sleep initially.

I tried it with a light dimly on, and after about 15 minutes I was experiencing twitching all over.  But then it stoped.  I tried once more with the light off and got very little results.  No HI.

Tried it again after 5 hours of sleep. No results.  

Plus, somehow I never get tired of blinking... my eyes do get a little heavy.  Ill try it again soon.

----------


## Sythix

Bumping this. I updated the first post with a new technique to induce full sleep paralysis easily.

----------


## Volcon

I have a question. how much and how fast do you move your fingers? ill move them too little and fall asleep or move then too much and wake up too much.

----------


## Sythix

> I have a question. how much and how fast do you move your fingers? ill move them too little and fall asleep or move then too much and wake up too much.
> [/b]



You do it every once in a while, not too much and not too little - maybe about every 15-20 seconds. To prevent from falling asleep what you can do is instead twitching just your fingers, try twitching your feet, legs, arms, and even shoulder. Also you&#39;re not suppose to move your selected body part like in FILD, what you&#39;re doing is tensing the muscles quickly which causes a twitch, and that&#39;s all.

----------


## hop_ic

so smart&#33;   :smiley:

----------


## eggbert

Last night I tried before going to sleep, but I didn&#39;t get too far.
I once was trying to grab something in the HI, and it made my real hands
feel very weird. I tried for about 30 min, and got up feeling sore.

I meant to try it at 4:30, but I don&#39;t remember what happened lol
I guess I was pretty tired.
BTW a few times, the twitching made me uncomfortable.

----------


## King-Tut-Tommy

This technique is great.  It almost worked for me the first time.  Im a bit of a noob at wilding but Im pretty sure I atleast got to HI.  So I was doning the 12345 open look at smoke detecor green light shut then after a few times it got harder and harder to open until i could not open them anymore.  Then my body got all tingly/vibrations and my hands clenched then my head felt fuzzy I take it this is sp.  So then it felt like someone was strangling me but i read somewhere this is normal.  Then I saw a few patterns and then a white bird fly across a black back round.  To give you an idea of what the bird looked like it was the 95 philadelphia eagle logo if anyone cared.  After this I blacked out I dont know why.  So how close was I?

----------


## Richter

Very well-explained technique; one of the best I&#39;ve read, so I tried it.

I got my body numb, and I actually saw some VERY low-level HI (think 2-4 flashes of light).  No SP, but still, I think it was a very awesome experience for a first go at WILD, and I followed your technique too&#33;

One thing I think I learned:  Instead of focusing on breathing after the reverse blinking, I focused on the blood-pulse sound of my ear against the pillow.  This is TRULY an unconcious bodily function, and cannot be controlled, AND is constant and repetative.  Next time, I&#39;m gonna focus on this alone.

Great method&#33;

----------


## Sythix

> This technique is great.  It almost worked for me the first time.  Im a bit of a noob at wilding but Im pretty sure I atleast got to HI.  So I was doning the 12345 open look at smoke detecor green light shut then after a few times it got harder and harder to open until i could not open them anymore.  Then my body got all tingly/vibrations and my hands clenched then my head felt fuzzy I take it this is sp.  So then it felt like someone was strangling me but i read somewhere this is normal.  Then I saw a few patterns and then a white bird fly across a black back round.  To give you an idea of what the bird looked like it was the 95 philadelphia eagle logo if anyone cared.  After this I blacked out I dont know why.  So how close was I?
> [/b]



Hi King-Tut-Tommy,

You were extremely close to phasing into a lucid dream state and have reached a deep trance where HI formed (the bird) - good job for your first try&#33; I updated the first post with a new tip on how to grab a hold of Hypnagogic Imagery at this stage of the WILD, so I suggest you try that and see if you won&#39;t black out this time. Blacking out is common, but the more your practice the less it&#39;ll happen. If watching HI results in you losing consciousness then become involved with the HI.





> Very well-explained technique; one of the best I&#39;ve read, so I tried it.
> 
> I got my body numb, and I actually saw some VERY low-level HI (think 2-4 flashes of light).  No SP, but still, I think it was a very awesome experience for a first go at WILD, and I followed your technique too&#33;
> 
> One thing I think I learned:  Instead of focusing on breathing after the reverse blinking, I focused on the blood-pulse sound of my ear against the pillow.  This is TRULY an unconcious bodily function, and cannot be controlled, AND is constant and repetative.  Next time, I&#39;m gonna focus on this alone.
> 
> Great method&#33;
> [/b]




Hi Richter, 

Thanks for trying my technique  :smiley: . I think focusing on your blood pulse is a really good idea, I&#39;ve done a WILD like this before just by focusing on the tinnitus ringing noises you hear in your ears when its night and there are no sounds - the tinnitus gets more intense until you start to vibrate and so on. Also be sure to check the first post because I updated it with a tip on how to grab a hold of HI. Later

----------


## Volcon

ugh i have so much trouble wilding. becuase ill be almost to sp and ill have to swallow spit. gets annoying i tried to sleep on my side but then i get uncomfortable. ill prop my head so it pools at the bottom of my mouth but i still have to swallow.Any tips?

----------


## eggbert

Question- Do you let HI come when you are between blinks?
Do you count the time between blinks? I get pretty serious HI all the
time, and sometimes even hear things when sitting up in bed while im tired...
What I was doing is open, focus, close, drift into HI, remember
about techique, and repeat.  I kinda let the HI come and put the technique
in the back of my mind. Is that right?


For the swallowing thing, what I do (though I&#39;ve never successfully WILDed)
and what others say to do, is just don&#39;t worry about it. Swallow and go on;
same with moving position. Seems that getting distracted by these things
is worse that losing concentration and being right back on track.

I tried this again at about 3 hours sleep, but I had the most crazy and illogical thought
patterns, my sense of time was all messed up, and I couldnt get back
to sleep... and If I can&#39;t get back to sleep at 4AM, somethings WRONG lol

Ill keep trying&#33;

----------


## Sythix

> Question- Do you let HI come when you are between blinks?
> Do you count the time between blinks? I get pretty serious HI all the
> time, and sometimes even hear things when sitting up in bed while im tired...
> What I was doing is open, focus, close, drift into HI, remember
> about techique, and repeat.  I kinda let the HI come and put the technique
> in the back of my mind. Is that right?
> For the swallowing thing, what I do (though I&#39;ve never successfully WILDed)
> and what others say to do, is just don&#39;t worry about it. Swallow and go on;
> same with moving position. Seems that getting distracted by these things
> ...




Yes, sometimes I let HI come between my blinks but usually I start to watch it. Another tip I have for increasing the HI is to look &#39;beyond&#39; it, try to see past all the HI and doing this will cause an explosion of very vivid HI and from there a dream forms and you go into it. If HI comes as easily to you, then you can use reverse blinking to induce a trance state and then muscle twitch into sleep paralysis, from there you might have already been experiencing HI so now do the tips I&#39;ve given on HI and develop a dream with that and complete the WILD. To recap:    Reverse Blink to Relaxed/Trance State.....Muscle Twitch to Sleep Paralysis.....Increase HI and form a Lucid Dream....


Edit: First post has been updated with the new HI tip. If anyone is having trouble experiencing Hypnagogic Imagery or Imagery of any kind, let me know and I&#39;ll post techniques on how to develop vivid imagery, very easy and also increases intellegience/IQ and etc. I might be developing a new technique soon with this type of vivid imagery.

----------


## eggbert

Don&#39;t exactly know what you mean by look beyond, but I&#39;ll give it a try.
Could it be likened to focus farther off in your HI? Because HI is kinda like
watching a movie to me, and it seems pretty 2d, where you only move your
eyes up and down. Do you mean you change you focal point as in real life?

well cheers, and goodnight,

----------


## Sythix

> Don&#39;t exactly know what you mean by look beyond, but I&#39;ll give it a try.
> Could it be likened to focus farther off in your HI? Because HI is kinda like
> watching a movie to me, and it seems pretty 2d, where you only move your
> eyes up and down. Do you mean you change you focal point as in real life?
> 
> well cheers, and goodnight,
> [/b]




Yes HI is 2d at first and then it turns 3d later on, while its 2d I mean try to look behind it, like you&#39;re seeing past the HI and not at it if you know what I mean? Yes changing your focal point as if you&#39;re seeing beyond your eyelids, that&#39;s what I mean.  :smiley:

----------


## eggbert

I am quite frusrated. its last two nights I didn&#39;t even get out of bed, and went back to sleep (though intending to do the RBT) and the night before I was thinking all weird, and so on, I don&#39;t think I have YET to attempt this in the morning without dropping off in 3.7 sec. Next time I wake up, I am SO getting out of bed lol.

----------


## kungfurabbits

This is very interesting. My only trouble is that I never sleep on my back. lol. But I&#39;ll still try it once I get back into the rhythm of things since I took about a 6 month break from LDing.

----------


## Bayside

This is a fascinating technique, but I have a lot of trouble with it....  I used to get to a point where I&#39;d be so far into it, I&#39;d start to be just drifting off entirely, and then it&#39;s like there&#39;s this "click", and everything turns white, and I come rushing back to full consciousness....  Now I can&#39;t even get that far, I just don&#39;t seem to drift off at all....  I&#39;ve never seen any HI, and only once have I heard anything, I heard what seemed to be a rock smashing on a highway sign or something....  I just don&#39;t get what I&#39;m doing wrong....  

How do you know if you&#39;ve hit a trance state?  I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever gotten to one.  The other night I managed to get to a point where I wasn&#39;t quite sure if I was awake or dreaming, I opened my eyes and everything seemed like it was moving in waves, like how the ground looks on a really hot day....  My mind was really fuzzy, and I can&#39;t remember it all that well, but I remember figuring out that I was actually awake....  Was that near/in a trance state?

----------


## eggbert

Hmm no HI? Thats strange... Maybe your just not paying attention?
If you subvocalise,(saying something in your head) im pretty sure that will override it. Its really weird. I hear SO many things, people I know saying 
weird things, and it sounds exactly like them. Its pretty subtle, and if you pay
too much attention, it&#39;ll go away. Maybe just try a tad of consciousness while
drifting off?

Anyways, still having trouble attempting it, like my iPod wasn&#39;t sounding the
alarm lol. Its always something like that.

----------


## Nightmare

This technique is just far too intriguing&#33;  I have never been able to WILD, and still have not, however i did try this technique this afternoon.  Total elapsed time was 25 minutes.

I used reverse blinking until my eyes wouldn&#39;t open anymore.

I felt my body twitch "involuntarily" like i was going into SP.  I have never experienced this before.

Every time i found myself regain conciousness even a little too much, i just used reverse blinking again, and bam, before too long my eyes were too heavy to open again.

My mind did drift somewhat, but i also had some HI.

I am convinced that if i had kept at it for a longer period of time i would have achieved my first WILD, however i did have time constraints.

Too cool.  I have read on the Lucid Crossroads website that the WILD technique is like the holy grail of lucid dreaming and i am incredibly eager to experience it first hand.  I think the best analogy for reverse blinking is that it&#39;s like falling asleep in front of a TV.  Your eyes only open for a second at a time, and you keep going back into a deeper state of relaxation/sleep.  We&#39;ve all been there before.  I will continue to try this technique and report back to this thread, as i am quite sure we&#39;re on to something here.  Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge&#33;&#33;&#33;  Good luck everyone......

----------


## Neko

> This technique is just far too intriguing&#33;  I have never been able to WILD, and still have not, however i did try this technique this afternoon.  Total elapsed time was 25 minutes.
> 
> I used reverse blinking until my eyes wouldn&#39;t open anymore.
> 
> I felt my body twitch "involuntarily" like i was going into SP.  I have never experienced this before.
> 
> Every time i found myself regain conciousness even a little too much, i just used reverse blinking again, and bam, before too long my eyes were too heavy to open again.
> 
> My mind did drift somewhat, but i also had some HI.
> ...



Wow, that&#39;s a great attempt, well done&#33;  ::content::  

I love this technique. I should maybe do it for longer until my eyes can&#39;t open anymore and see how it goes. I can&#39;t wait&#33;

----------


## eggbert

Hey there. Last night I finally got to attempt this&#33;
Kind of dissapointing. I had rusults just like a regular WILD attempt,
where I just keep doing it for maybe 30 min to an hour until I get fed
up and go to sleep. Nothing happened at all; No falling sesation or anything.
I have YET to see ANY results on any WILD technique. No SP whatsoever.
What do you do to make something happen?

Sythyx how many times has this worked for you?

I sure hope this works. Ive tried almost every (I&#39;m serious) technique
to no avail.
Thanks&#33;

----------


## Marvo

I think I&#39;ll try this technique tonight.

However, I am also eager to know, how much this works for you, Sythix  :smiley: ?

----------


## Bayside

No luck for me last night again, I got fed up after about a half an hour....  I&#39;m going to mix it up with a WBTB method tonight, maybe that&#39;ll help to relax my  mind so I&#39;ll actually start seeing some HI and whatnot....

----------


## Sythix

> This is very interesting. My only trouble is that I never sleep on my back. lol. But I&#39;ll still try it once I get back into the rhythm of things since I took about a 6 month break from LDing.
> [/b]



Sleeping on your back isn&#39;t necessary, it&#39;s just a recommendation  :wink2:  goodluck with it if you try








> This is a fascinating technique, but I have a lot of trouble with it....  I used to get to a point where I&#39;d be so far into it, I&#39;d start to be just drifting off entirely, and then it&#39;s like there&#39;s this "click", and everything turns white, and I come rushing back to full consciousness....  Now I can&#39;t even get that far, I just don&#39;t seem to drift off at all....  I&#39;ve never seen any HI, and only once have I heard anything, I heard what seemed to be a rock smashing on a highway sign or something....  I just don&#39;t get what I&#39;m doing wrong....  
> 
> How do you know if you&#39;ve hit a trance state?  I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever gotten to one.  The other night I managed to get to a point where I wasn&#39;t quite sure if I was awake or dreaming, I opened my eyes and everything seemed like it was moving in waves, like how the ground looks on a really hot day....  My mind was really fuzzy, and I can&#39;t remember it all that well, but I remember figuring out that I was actually awake....  Was that near/in a trance state?
> [/b]



This is one of the many difficulties of WILD you must overcome with WillPower. You&#39;re not doing anything wrong, as long as you follow the whole procedure...it&#39;s just WILD is a pretty tough thing to do. But *don&#39;t* give up, because once you master WILD...it&#39;s a *very very* rewarding technique...to be able to Lucid Dream at will. Maybe procedure is not your thing, try tweaking the technique a bit? Do it and find your own way like I did. Maybe start deep breathing techniques when you&#39;re that far or something, anything to push further into sleep while maintaining consciousness. Trance would be usually a state in which you completely zone out and you have no conscious recollection of what happened but we&#39;re dealing with different trance states and those would be called &#39;BrainWave States&#39; look that up. You can tell if you&#39;re in a trance by how disassociated you are from your physical body - the more, the deeper. What we&#39;re trying to achieve here is the Theta state which is on the border of being awake and asleep and when HI forms. The state before this would be Alpha which is when you are most creative - HI can form here too but not into a dream yet; this is also an ideal state to practice auto-suggestion. Beta is even before this and that&#39;s when you&#39;re fully awake. Anyways I think you were at borderline sleep theta state which is very very good, you just need to get past that little obstacle with willpower&#33; Also pretty much everyone gets into trance states in their lives they just never realize it - it happens a lot when you&#39;re driving, or watching TV, etc.





> I think I&#39;ll try this technique tonight.
> 
> However, I am also eager to know, how much this works for you, Sythix ?
> [/b]



I use this technique 3 times a day every week and it hasn&#39;t failed me yet (except for a few occasions) - I do it on naps in the afternoon every Monday, Wednesday, Friday. I don&#39;t do it everyday because I don&#39;t want my NLP anchoring
to weaken (which it does if used a lot). I also use this technique for auto-suggestion in the alpha/theta states and self-hypnosis. I&#39;m always trying to find different ways to Lucid Dream as well so I can spread the knowledge
to all the newbies out there who are having difficult times; so 3 times a day sparingly is ideal for me.  :smiley: 







> No luck for me last night again, I got fed up after about a half an hour....  I&#39;m going to mix it up with a WBTB method tonight, maybe that&#39;ll help to relax my  mind so I&#39;ll actually start seeing some HI and whatnot....
> [/b]




I&#39;m really considering posting techniques on how to develop vivid hypnagogic imagery for people who are having trouble achieving them... Also a WBTB with this technique is very very good so try that.

----------


## Smileyguy597

Im no good with HI

----------


## Sythix

> Im no good with HI
> [/b]



No problem, I&#39;ll be posting techniques soon on how to develop vivid visualization and HI. Try to at least achieve an alpha/theta state to experience that...you might be surprised and receive HI.

----------


## Marvo

Oki, I tried this when I went to bet. I was in my bed, got into a comfortable position. I used 1 minute to get a bit relaxed and started reverse blinking. I was like "Not that powerfull" and then BAM, I was in a trance like state. I was not paralyzed, but my entire body was sorta lighter. Funny sensation. I started to imagine a bit stuff and got used to the feeling. I believe I reverseblinked for like 5 minutes. I reverse blinked a bit more and then I started twitching a bit. I found, that the twitching helps a lot.

I started to get very powerfull imaginations. Not HI though. I imagined myself doing lots of reality-checks.
I kept twitching and stuff for like 10 minutes, but stopped there, as I know inducing a lucid-dream when you go to bed is close to impossible.

I stopped, got up, and went to sleep. I fell to sleep in like 1 minute.

My alarm then woke me up at 05:20. I was like "What the hell am I doing up this early?" I walked a bit around and then I remembered "Ohh yes, I am doing a WILD, that&#39;s right.". I went for a pee, stayed up doing nothing for like 10 minutes and then I got back to bed. 15 minutes all in all.
I then started reverse-blinking. I found that I had a big struggle keeping my concentration. I probably have to stay up for a bit longer. I kept doing some combination stuff, but the bad concentration combined with how tired I was, resulted in me falling asleep after like 5 minutes.

However, it wasn&#39;t all waste, since I got a lucid-dream out of it. You can read it all in my DJ later today  :smiley: 


I will do this tonight aswell, staying up for 30 minutes instead  ::D:

----------


## eggbert

Hehe ya I got maybe 5-8 blinks in last night before I fell asleep.
I guess its all in the balance; Too concentrated, nothing happens,
too detached, you fall asleep.

Do you try and still think about RB while the HI between blinks comes?

----------


## Marvo

I have yet to experience real HI during this technique, however I do see some sort of "light pulses" waving over my eyes, in many different colors. What is RB?

----------


## Neko

> I have yet to experience real HI during this technique, however I do see some sort of "light pulses" waving over my eyes, in many different colors. What is RB?
> [/b]



RB is reverse blinking.  ::wink::

----------


## Marvo

Oh yes, that makes sense  :tongue2:

----------


## Nightmare

Hey Neko, thanks for the encouragement.

I tried this tech again today.  First off, even before reverse blinking, i relaxed my body by bringing my awareness from my feet up to my head.  For any of you having trouble achieving the trance and SP states i would highly recommend starting with either a relaxation or body awareness exercise, as i find it really speeds up the whole process.  I then started reverse blinking, and after only about 10 or 15 blinks my eyes just stayed shut.  My body started twitching slightly again, but i really had to work at not falling asleep.  I&#39;m pretty sure i was like sooo close to the full blown HI stage, because i imagined someone walking through my door, and i got up to check, only to realize moments later that i had imagined it.  I will continue to try.

Sythix, how have you attached anchoring to this tech?  I read the link about it and think that anchoring is incredibly cool.  In fact i have set a relaxing anchor for myself, but i am unsure how you are applying it to this.

Keep trying everybody.  I have never had a WILD before, however my DILD&#39;s are easily in the dozens.  If i could LD at will, it would make me a very happy individual.  This tech just might be the Holy Grail for the Holy Grail of lucid dreaming&#33;&#33;  ::banana::

----------


## Sythix

> Sythix, how have you attached anchoring to this tech?  I read the link about it and think that anchoring is incredibly cool.  In fact i have set a relaxing anchor for myself, but i am unsure how you are applying it to this.
> [/b]



Basically what you want to do is anchor the state deepest into which Reverse Blinking puts you in - either Alpha or Theta state. You can even do an SP/Theta state - the anchor doesn&#39;t have to be applied physically - it can be mentally. By doing this you make the WILD easier because you can then fire the anchor and quickly get into a trance state ideal for WILD. You can also play with NLP Anchoring to induce even FURTHER states of trance if you want to (and if you&#39;re not getting so far) - it&#39;s a classical hypnosis technique called &#39;fractionation&#39; and I&#39;ll explain: 

1) Get yourself into a light trance with Reverse Blinking and then apply your anchor, while applying a posthypnotic suggestion to yourself: &#39;every time I touch my fingers like this (or whatever anchor you
use) I will quickly reach this state of mind&#39; - Say that to yourself three times in a &#39;matter of fact&#39; kind of way
2)  Then emerge from the trance state by opening your eyes.  Then inhale deeply, and when you exhale, close your eyes and let yourself relax.
3) Do Reverse Blinking again, and as you feel yourself going into trance, fire your anchor.
4) Notice how you reach a deeper level of trance this second time, and when you feel you are deeper into Reverse Blinking, say your posthypnotic suggestion again, and re-anchor yourself.  
5) Open your eyes and repeat about six times.

You will find that as you practice this regularly, and let yourself drop into lower brainwave states and anchor the state, you will be forming a new set of neurological pathways, and the more you do this, the faster and more effective your anchor will be.

I&#39;m glad I remembered this technique, I used it a long time ago when I was having trouble reaching Theta state (without RB) - now I&#39;ll put it on the first post for all the newbies out there  ::D:

----------


## Bayside

Thanks for all the info Sythix.  Unfortunately, I didn&#39;t get to try this with the WBTB method last night, as I was on a strict sleeping schedule, but I&#39;ll definitely give it a try tonight.  

I think I may be too concentrated, since I don&#39;t normally seem to drift off easily....  It just always seems to be that way for me, my mind is like trained to it or something.  Even when I wake up after like 4-6 hours for WBTB method, I&#39;m perfectly conscious, and I can concentrate perfectly without falling asleep, or even having to fight it usually....  I don&#39;t know....  I&#39;ve been tinkering with different WILD methods for nearly a year now, it just doesn&#39;t seem to work for me, but I&#39;m very determined to get it right....  I need to put more time and effort into it I think, I&#39;m just so stressed for time lately, I hardly get to put any effort into my lucid dreaming....  

Well, I&#39;m going to keep trying.  I&#39;ll try and work on that thing where I come rushing back to consciousness, but I don&#39;t know how I&#39;m going to overcome it, since I don&#39;t have any control over it, it just sort of happens when I drift off....  Maybe some auto suggestion to myself letting myself know that I won&#39;t come back to consciousness or something....

----------


## eggbert

Hmm. Not getting anywhere with this. Again I woke up 4.5 hours
from when I went to bed, got up for just a few minutes and went 
back in bed. I then preformed the deep breath and muscle tension
relaxing thingy Stephen Labrerge says to use. I then proceed with 
the blinking. Nothing happens. I do it for about 30 minutes, and then
get extremely uncomfortable and need to change position. 
I never get at all any kind of heaviness, sinking, or lightness.
Am I concentrating too hard? 

BTW I have never had a WILD though i&#39;ve tried maybe 20-30 times;
I don&#39;t really expect it to work all of a sudden. Heh im kinda losing hope 
after trying ALOT over almost 2 years with 0 LD&#39;s.

----------


## Bayside

Well, don&#39;t give up.  I&#39;ve been trying for nearly 2 years now, I didn&#39;t discover any WILD methods until a year ago however....  But in my two years of trying, I&#39;ve only had 3 LD&#39;s, and only one of them actually lasted more than like 10 seconds.

----------


## Sythix

> Hmm. Not getting anywhere with this. Again I woke up 4.5 hours
> from when I went to bed, got up for just a few minutes and went 
> back in bed. I then preformed the deep breath and muscle tension
> relaxing thingy Stephen Labrerge says to use. I then proceed with 
> the blinking. Nothing happens. I do it for about 30 minutes, and then
> get extremely uncomfortable and need to change position. 
> I never get at all any kind of heaviness, sinking, or lightness.
> Am I concentrating too hard? 
> 
> ...



I think you need to take a break eggbert. Too much forcing on your brain to induce Lucid Dreams, plus the failure will only cause more harm than good to your subconscious. I would suggest going over to my new topic to practice developing vivid visualizations - they&#39;re easy techniques and will benefit the goal of lucid dreaming all together. Or just take a break all together man, it&#39;s no good stressing over lucid dreaming so much&#33; But that doesn&#39;t mean give up entirely, just take a few days off ya know?

----------


## Ev

What is NLP? Is it Neuro Linguistic Programming? 






> Hmm. Not getting anywhere with this. Again I woke up 4.5 hours
> from when I went to bed, got up for just a few minutes and went 
> back in bed. I then preformed the deep breath and muscle tension
> relaxing thingy Stephen Labrerge says to use. I then proceed with 
> the blinking. Nothing happens. I do it for about 30 minutes, and then
> get extremely uncomfortable and need to change position. 
> I never get at all any kind of heaviness, sinking, or lightness.
> Am I concentrating too hard? 
> 
> ...




Well, if you are trying for 2 years you should have LDs. If not then something like your sleep scheddule, diet, level of stress or brain chemistry is preventing it. Try sleeping longer hours, taking vitamins and getting rid of stress  ::D:  Even if you cant do that, just try taking vitamins.

----------


## Sythix

> What is NLP? Is it Neuro Linguistic Programming? 
> Well, if you are trying for 2 years you should have LDs. If not then something like your sleep scheddule, diet, level of stress or brain chemistry is preventing it. Try sleeping longer hours, taking vitamins and getting rid of stress  Even if you cant do that, just try taking vitamins.
> [/b]



Yes, NLP is Neuro Linguistic Programming. Great stuff, look it up if you have the chance. Find ways to enhance your well being, attract a girl, etc.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

Heh, I tried reversed blinking.
But all that happens to me is that my left arm starts to feel like it&#39;s turning into one solid muscle. No tension, but also not an &#39;&#39;absence of tension&#39;&#39;.

Can&#39;t really describe.

But besides that nothing really happened. I did have a really vivid lucid but I doubt it&#39;s to thank to that.

----------


## eggbert

lol Well I am not really that concerned about LD&#39;s, just surprised I havn&#39;t had one,
and I have taken breaks before. Well this week ill kinda be forced to take a break,
so hopefully that will help&#33; I&#39;ve really only been trying with much effort for about 4 -5 months... Well thanks anyhow&#33;

----------


## Jr_Worley

Ill be doing this method tonight ill update on what happens

----------


## wonderland

Lovely info =)
you&#39;re my hero&#33;


good job.

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

Is this technique applied after a WBTB or the first time you go to sleep?

----------


## Sythix

> Is this technique applied after a WBTB or the first time you go to sleep?
> [/b]



Whenever you want, though during a WBTB is more effective.

----------


## Dm7

Sounds very interesting to me, I will try it tonight and post the result tomorrow. Wish me good luck&#33; Sweet blinking dreams everybody&#33;  ::lol::

----------


## Seeker

I did the reverse blinking thing this morning.  Man, talk about the HI is generated.  Didn&#39;t slip directly into a lucid dream using it, but did have a nice hour long lucid this morning.

I&#39;m going to experiment with this thing a little more.

I want you to turn this into a full-blown tutorial.  PM me for information on the style and format for tutorials.

----------


## Dm7

By the way, I have posted my result before, but of course this forum database had to crash.. so here&#39;s my result again...

First try: It helped me to relax some more, but I lost my concentration and turned over... falling asleep fast.

Second try: Deeper relaxation. Lost concentration again. Fell asleep fast.

No lucidity...

*shrugs*

----------


## Sythix

> I did the reverse blinking thing this morning.  Man, talk about the HI is generated.  Didn&#39;t slip directly into a lucid dream using it, but did have a nice hour long lucid this morning.
> 
> I&#39;m going to experiment with this thing a little more.
> 
> I want you to turn this into a full-blown tutorial.  PM me for information on the style and format for tutorials.
> [/b]




Awesome Seeker, glad to hear that. I sent you a PM btw, I&#39;ve been meaning to send you a PM for a while now about making my tutorials bigger, thanks a lot.  ::D: 






> By the way, I have posted my result before, but of course this forum database had to crash.. so here&#39;s my result again...
> 
> First try: It helped me to relax some more, but I lost my concentration and turned over... falling asleep fast.
> 
> Second try: Deeper relaxation. Lost concentration again. Fell asleep fast.
> 
> No lucidity...
> 
> *shrugs*
> [/b]




Hey Dm7, 

The technique itself is used to induce a trance state in which you feel more relaxed to aid in WILDing, it isn&#39;t really used to induce a lucid dream but I&#39;ve heard several reports about people using it before sleep and having lucid dreams, like Seeker just had.

----------


## cidus

I just got my first true LD this morning using this technique&#33;&#33;&#33;
thanks man&#33;

----------


## Sythix

> I just got my first true LD this morning using this technique&#33;&#33;&#33;
> thanks man&#33;
> [/b]



Way to go&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Dm7

> Hey Dm7, 
> 
> The technique itself is used to induce a trance state in which you feel more relaxed to aid in WILDing, it isn&#39;t really used to induce a lucid dream but I&#39;ve heard several reports about people using it before sleep and having lucid dreams, like Seeker just had.
> [/b]



Yeah, I have noticed that it was just for relaxation. Unfortunately, this method isn&#39;t for my taste. I can relax easily anyways, but I can see that it can be helpful for some of DVers here... obviously from the result so far.  :smiley:  Way to go&#33;






> I just got my first true LD this morning using this technique&#33;&#33;&#33;
> thanks man&#33;
> [/b]



Congrats&#33; I can&#39;t imagine how thrilling it must be&#33; It must be insane&#33; Again, like I mentioned earlier, this technique, apparently, is helpful for some DVers here.  ::D:

----------


## cidus

Thanks&#33;
Total from this method I&#39;ve already had 5 LD&#39;s&#33; woo&#33;  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Used it again this morning.  Didn&#39;t progress to WILD or anything, but I did become lucid about 15 minutes after falling asleep?  Coincidence?

BTW, how&#39;s the tutorial coming along?

----------


## Nightmare

Same story for me.  Haven&#39;t had a WILD using this technique, but it does put me into a trance state.  I too frequently have lucid dreams after using this technique and then going to sleep.  I don&#39;t think it&#39;s a conincedence either.

----------


## dodobird

I tried this technique last night and I had some trouble with the couting:
How fast should I count?
Should the counting be synchronized with the respiration?
And if so, should I adjust the counting speed to the speed of the respiration, or adjust the speed of the respiration to a chosen constant rate of counting?

If I don&#39;t synchronize the counting with the respiration then I become agitated because the counting sort of breaks the natural rythem imposed by the respiration.
If I do synchronize it, then if I adjust the counting to match the respiration then the counting speed changes all the time, because the speed of the respiration changes naturaly.
But if I adjust the respiration to match a chosen couting rate then the respiration speed become constant which is not natural, and I don&#39;t find it relaxing.

So, what is the best option?

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Ok
this technique seems effective, but when I use it, (lying on my back) it puts me into a trance as it says
but at the point when I can no longer close me eyes should I stay in the same place and continue counting, or can i roll over to my side and go to sleep.
By the way I only want to use this technique to fall asleep quickly, not WILD,
so when aiming to fall asleep quickly, do I continue i nthe same positin countine, or move to my confortasble position
Id appreciate advice from anybody who has used this technique to cure insomnia.
Imran

----------


## Sythix

> Used it again this morning.  Didn&#39;t progress to WILD or anything, but I did become lucid about 15 minutes after falling asleep?  Coincidence?
> 
> BTW, how&#39;s the tutorial coming along?
> [/b]



Coincidence, I think not  ::D: 

The tutorial is coming along good, I should have it soon for you.






> I tried this technique last night and I had some trouble with the couting:
> How fast should I count?
> Should the counting be synchronized with the respiration?
> And if so, should I adjust the counting speed to the speed of the respiration, or adjust the speed of the respiration to a chosen constant rate of counting?
> 
> If I don&#39;t synchronize the counting with the respiration then I become agitated because the counting sort of breaks the natural rythem imposed by the respiration.
> If I do synchronize it, then if I adjust the counting to match the respiration then the counting speed changes all the time, because the speed of the respiration changes naturaly.
> But if I adjust the respiration to match a chosen couting rate then the respiration speed become constant which is not natural, and I don&#39;t find it relaxing.
> 
> ...




Hi, you should be counting by seconds mentally in your mind for up to 5 seconds while your eyes are closed, when you reach 5 open them and briefly focus on the ceiling or something and close them again, once again counting up to 5 and repeating. You may lengthen this time if you want, see what is comfortable for you.

You don&#39;t have to synchronize the counting with your respiration, only if you want to. You may continue breathing naturally, and every exhale and inhale just open your eyes briefly as said for reverse blinking.

Counting should not be fast, btw. Either count normally to 5 by seconds or naturally synchronize it with your breath, don&#39;t worry about time as long as you are reverse blinking it can still work.







> Ok
> this technique seems effective, but when I use it, (lying on my back) it puts me into a trance as it says
> but at the point when I can no longer close me eyes should I stay in the same place and continue counting, or can i roll over to my side and go to sleep.
> By the way I only want to use this technique to fall asleep quickly, not WILD,
> so when aiming to fall asleep quickly, do I continue i nthe same positin countine, or move to my confortasble position
> Id appreciate advice from anybody who has used this technique to cure insomnia.
> Imran
> [/b]



Hi imran_p,

When you reach that trance state in any position, you shouldn&#39;t move because that will break it off. You should continue in the same position and reverse blink until you&#39;re really sleepy or fall asleep entirely. And if you want to sleep on your comfortable side then you should reverse blink from your comfortable side and stay there till you fall asleep. There are insomniacs I know that have tried my technique and have fallen asleep quick with it  :smiley:

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Thanks for the adice sythix
if you wouldnt mind I have another quick question
my room is dark so i cant focus on anything, so how long aprox should i open my eyes for?
I udnserstand as it is such a short amount of time it may be hard to measure
Thanks
Imran

----------


## Sythix

> Thanks for the adice sythix
> if you wouldnt mind I have another quick question
> my room is dark so i cant focus on anything, so how long aprox should i open my eyes for?
> I udnserstand as it is such a short amount of time it may be hard to measure
> Thanks
> Imran
> [/b]




Open your eyes for a 1 second interval and then close them again, its ok if the room is dark, it works like that as well.

----------


## ONeal

I tired this last night lol. I did everything you said. [This is My 1st attempt to do something Lucid, I don&#39;t remember My dreams, I&#39;ve just started researching this 2 days ago.]

I got to the HI stage, well... from what I could tell they where only flashes of lights, and yes I got very sleepy. I found myself inside my own mind, thinking to my self, Just relax, be patient, let the images form and come to you. Then I thought I saw a painting in blackness, then I thought I heard the chirping of birds I said to myself wow, I must be imaging it, maybe because I just want something to happen. Then it went away, and lights were flashing again, after that I Guess I was sitting there for 5 minutes in the HI stage, my heart started beating faster, I could hear my heart pumping inside of my chest lol, I felt as though I was gonna lose consicense(sp?)   ::shock::  Or pass out, maybe I was headed to dream land, maybe I wasnt... but I gave up because I thought something bad could have happened being that my heart was pumping like that lol. Thank you so much, this does seems to be an effective way, and I will try again. Next time Ill focus more on my heart.   ::wink::

----------


## me

wow&#33; I did this last night and had a strange experience before a LD. I did a reverse blink after 5 seconds and counted after each one. After awhile I started to doze off and was able to catch myself before my mind began to wonder. Suddenly I started to hear really loud noises which sounded like banging metal from the inside of my ears, and my heart felt as if it was pounding rapidly, then I thought I woke up but not realizing that I was acctually in a dream. My mom walked in and I was mad because I was tired and told her to please leave, she stared at me and kept coming in, suddenly I started to become more aware and woke up for real this time. I woke up and everything seemed as it was, but my mom vanished. Still not understanding what just happened I walked downstairs into my kitchen and asked my mom if she went in my room, she responded "no....?". No longer confused I realized that was a false awakening, but this one seemed so real&#33; After that I decided to give this another go, I relaxed and breathed in through my nose and out through my mouth and used the reverse blinking technique. While I use this technique I can acctually see my thoughts getting more realistic and my mind wondering, even when in the theta state I still feel aware. I slowly drifted into a thought which turned into a dream but I realized I was dreaming immediatly. This is the only time I had an LD without an RC. Today I took a nap and used RB again and had another LD. This technique is pretty amazing, I suggest everyone should try it. This is so good, that it should be posted in the "Tutorials" section.

----------


## McLoone

Very Intresting, I&#39;ll Give It A Go

----------


## Seeker

Another success.  This past saturday morning, got up to use the toilet, back to bed.  Having trouble relaxing for WILD.  A couple of reverse blinks and I was into transition.  First sucessful WILD I&#39;ve had in a while&#33;  And man, you talk about the clarity, vibrance, and length of the dream, must have hit it at the exact beginning of a REM cycle.

Thank you&#33;

----------


## BohmaN

This seems GREAT&#33;&#33; Read all posts  :smiley:  I&#39;ll give it a try tonight. Keep experimenting Syntix you&#39;re doing well&#33;  :wink2:

----------


## BohmaN

I tried it tonight but the reversed blinking method was rather unsuccessful for me, or maybe I was doing it wrong?. 

I was lying completely still and I felt very relaxed but after I had done the reversed blinking for like 10 minutes I felt pretty dozy but I wasn&#39;t that tired that I couldn&#39;t continue with the reversed blinking  :tongue2: . I kept going for like a few minutes more but it felt like it didn&#39;t have any particular effect so i stopped and fell asleep.

Felt more like lying still had the best effect of detaching my brain from the physical body, but i dunno. Any suggestions?

----------


## metcalfracing

to root it well.. I&#39;d like to give a few practice runs (reverse blinking) in during the day... Is this safe? ... or will I be walking around like a zombie the rest the day?

edit... I do mean drowzy...

----------


## Sythix

> I tried it tonight but the reversed blinking method was rather unsuccessful for me, or maybe I was doing it wrong?. 
> 
> I was lying completely still and I felt very relaxed but after I had done the reversed blinking for like 10 minutes I felt pretty dozy but I wasn&#39;t that tired that I couldn&#39;t continue with the reversed blinking . I kept going for like a few minutes more but it felt like it didn&#39;t have any particular effect so i stopped and fell asleep.
> 
> Felt more like lying still had the best effect of detaching my brain from the physical body, but i dunno. Any suggestions?
> [/b]



You may have done it too fast, I&#39;m not sure. Try to keep the timing between blinks at least 5 seconds, and when you have them open you must focus on something, even if its darkness don&#39;t keep your eyes crossed as they were behind your eyes or anything - focus them to the distance for 1 second and then close them again quickly. It may just take some practice or getting used to, or it may not work on you at all, not sure.






> to root it well.. I&#39;d like to give a few practice runs (reverse blinking) in during the day... Is this safe? ... or will I be walking around like a zombie the rest the day?
> 
> edit... I do mean drowzy...
> [/b]



Reverse Blinking during the day is totally safe, you can use it anytime during the day to relax yourself wherever you are and then break out of it by moving - and you&#39;ll be back in beta brainwaves states, possibly even feeling better than before.  ::D:

----------


## BohmaN

> You may have done it too fast, I&#39;m not sure. Try to keep the timing between blinks at least 5 seconds, and when you have them open you must focus on something, even if its darkness don&#39;t keep your eyes crossed as they were behind your eyes or anything - focus them to the distance for 1 second and then close them again quickly. It may just take some practice or getting used to, or it may not work on you at all, not sure.[/b]



Hi again, Well that might be the problem because in my room there&#39;s complete darkness. What should I do about that?

Sorry to bother you with questions but should you open your eyes completely or just slightly?  :tongue2:

----------


## RetepNamenots

Hey, I tried this method a couple of days ago - it was my first try.

Anyway, I got to a stage after the reverse blinking where I.. kind of felt a bit separated from my body.. as if I would need to put extra effort into moving it. Anyway, I did so and it did take a bit more effort - I don&#39;t know if this is because I&#39;m slipping into it or something..

This took me 25 minutes, and that&#39;s all I got to. I just did the sixty-two point relaxation technique thing, making my body feel heavy, then did reverse blinking for a while..

I gave up after that time because I had to get up early the next day - but now it&#39;s the weekend so I can take my time  :smiley: 

Sorry if I&#39;ve missed something, but what&#39;s the counting part? Is it like, imagining you&#39;re going up stairs and counting the floor numbers? Because I tried doing this and found it incredibly difficult to concentrate, I&#39;d only count two or three, and then start thinking of something completely random...

So if that feeling of being away from my body is normal  :tongue2: , then what can I do from then onwards? I know about the nose RC, but how can you do this if you&#39;re meant to be lying still? Or once again, am I missing something?&#33;

Sorry&#33;

----------


## BohmaN

RetepNamenots, what you are talking about sounds more like the ordinary WILD to me with counting steps as you fall asleep. What he means is that you should count 1-2-3-4-5 and then open your eyes, fixate at an object, close your eyes and keep that image in mind. Repeat that and dream images probably will start to form. Though I haven&#39;t succeded yet.

Well you should only attempt to do a RC when you feel pretty sure that you are in a dream.

Please correct me if I&#39;m wrong, Syntix

----------


## Sythix

> Hi again, Well that might be the problem because in my room there&#39;s complete darkness. What should I do about that?
> 
> Sorry to bother you with questions but should you open your eyes completely or just slightly? 
> [/b]



Reverse blinking should still work in complete darkness. When you open your eyes just look beyond the darkness for a moment. Also the eyes should open completely.





> Please correct me if I&#39;m wrong, Syntix
> [/b]



You&#39;re correct  :smiley:

----------


## RetepNamenots

Wow&#33; I gave this a proper shot last night, and I did the best that I have so far&#33;

I did the relaxation, then a counting method (although no reverse blinking), and I soon found myself very numb. From what I can gather, this is normal&#33;

Anyway, I carried on with the counting, and I think I may have got to the vibration stage&#33; It&#39;s not really what I was expecting, but I can&#39;t be sure what it was, but I felt all tingly and shakey from my waist, this spread down my legs and up my stomach..

But then I got further, and I started seeing random red streaks of colour in my &#39;minds eye&#39;. The only problem is that I&#39;m not really sure what I should do from then onwards..

By the way, this really freaked me out, I read that if you tell your body to wake up at a specific time, then you should do so. And I did&#33; I told myself to wake up at 5.00AM and I actually woke up at 5.15, so not bad (unless it was just coincidence). Anyway, I tried to do the method that I had done earlier, but I couldn&#39;t be arsed tbh  :Sad:  (Yes I had got up, read my DJ etc).

Anyway, as _some_ people can WILD straight before sleep, I was wondering if I could have a method to do from the HI - or whatever that was&#33;

Cheers

----------


## BohmaN

Syntix, should you open your eyes completely or just slightly when you do the reversed blinking?

----------


## Diviern

ROFL... I just tried the reverse blinking right now, and nearly fell off my chair&#33; Definately going to try it when I go to bed.

----------


## Sythix

> Syntix, should you open your eyes completely or just slightly when you do the reversed blinking?
> [/b]



Hey I think I answered this question, hehe... well you have to open them completely.

----------


## BohmaN

> Hey I think I answered this question, hehe... well you have to open them completely.[/b]



Oh, I&#39;m sorry now I see.  :smiley: 

Tried last night to open my eyes completely and it had a completely different effect. I was fairly alert when I got to bet but after just 10 minutes of reversed blinking I was ready to fall asleep.  :smiley: . If I&#39;m gonna try WILDing with this method I&#39;m probably gonna have to do a WBTB first...

Up to any new experiments, Syntix?

----------


## Sythix

> Oh, I&#39;m sorry now I see. 
> 
> Tried last night to open my eyes completely and it had a completely different effect. I was fairly alert when I got to bet but after just 10 minutes of reversed blinking I was ready to fall asleep. . If I&#39;m gonna try WILDing with this method I&#39;m probably gonna have to do a WBTB first...
> 
> Up to any new experiments, Syntix?
> [/b]




WBTB with reverse blinking is great, I&#39;ve done it several times with high success rate.  :smiley: 

I&#39;m up to a few things, yes... Not going to reveal them just yet, some are ideas. But I can tell you about one of them which I&#39;ve called _Symbolic Morphology Induced Lucid Dreams_ or *SMILD*. It is a technique which will directly use the symbolic language of the subconscious mind to bring about lucid states of awareness during anytime you sleep. I don&#39;t promise anything yet, it&#39;s still in its beta stages and I haven&#39;t tested it out yet.

----------


## sloth

I tried this, but it led to spontaneous human combustion.  :Sad:

----------


## aznbreaker

man i&#39;ve been going through pages 1-9. I got tired of reading so I am finally posting.  I tried you RB technique last night, it worked well. Eye lids got to the point where I could only lift it open just a little so i can see thorugh a little slit.  I thought i was doing it way to light but i opened harder and i could only see through just a lil. Nice. Anyways, kept with it, and I got a flash of something red at the top right of my vision. Than i was like YES HI...... too excited. geeze. im going to go again tonight, hopefully i&#39;ll at least attain more HI before i get too excited.  Your technique is sick dude keep it up. Thanks.

----------


## padawan

I&#39;m gonna give it a try tonight.

Somehow I really believe it will work  :smiley:

----------


## juroara

hmmmm...I will be your ultimate test tonight   ::bigteeth::  

it can take me anywhere from three to five hours to fall asleep, making WILD really difficult to achieve, since four to five hours later when you are supposed to wake up - its time to GET UP. I wonder what sort of results this will have&#33; Either way its definately worth a try, since realistically I can only attempt a WILD before falling asleep

----------


## padawan

Ok, I tried it last night  :smiley: 


First, I tried it when I went to bed. It was amazing how relaxed I got and how fast it was. I got to the point of seeing HI, but then I sadly got too excited and lost concentration  :Sad:  I didn&#39;t time anything, so I don&#39;t know for sure how long I used the technique, but I know I had an SP faster than all the other times I tried to WILD.

I set my alarm clock to ring at 5:00 AM so that I can try it again after some hours of sleep  :smiley: 

Just for the record, I&#39;ve been having a hard time to remember my dreams.

5 AM, my alarm clock rings and I wake up. I go to the bathroom to pee and come back to bed. Tried to reverse blink again. I don&#39;t know why, but it was being hard for me to focus, my mind was wondering very easily and I would always catch myself losing concentration and almost falling asleep. I ended up falling asleep, but I dreamed like crazy&#33; I had never experienced a dream for so long. I couldn&#39;t LD, but I woke up in the morning and I remembered everything I had dreamed, it was so clear, not to mention that I was very relaxed. I felt like I had been sleeping for more than 12 hours.

Tonight I&#39;m gonna try it again. Even if I can&#39;t get to WILD I know it will at least help me relax, and hopefully dream as clear as I did last night remembering everything when I wake up.

My biggest problem is that I get too excited when I notice that I am finally seeing HIs and stuff, then I lose concentration... I think I will only stop doing it with time, as I get more used to these sensations. Every time I get too excited and lose concentration I know that I got a step ahead  :smiley: 

Here is a question... do you think it&#39;s too early for me to try to WILD? I&#39;ve had two LDs before, although I can only remember one, the first one, and it was when I was 6 or 7 years old. I know I&#39;m getting there... I&#39;ve been trying to wild for 4 nights now, and I am already having SP, seeing HI, feeling and hearing vibrations... but sometimes I think I should be focusing in something else, like my DJ and RC to eventually DILD.

Regards,

Ben

----------


## fleeee1

> Tonight I&#39;m gonna try it again. Even if I can&#39;t get to WILD I know it will at least help me relax
> [/b]



no doubt about that... i&#39;ve been trying this one (along with other techniques for WILD&#39;ing) for a few weeks now with no success.  but it DEFINITELY is a quick way to become relaxed, which is great.

i don&#39;t have a specific question, but if i get anywhere with this, i&#39;ll post and let y&#39;all know.

----------


## long jetty

I&#39;ve tried this a few times, but last night had the most promising results. I woke up at 5.30 went back into bed and started. Almost immediately the imagery started and in my mind&#39;s eye crystal clear pictures which I could examine where being displayed, it was awesome. I got a bit distracted and fell asleep though  :Sad:

----------


## Elixer

Awesome technique&#33; :bravo:

I tried it last night for about 5-10 minutes, and my whole body got cold, than I started feeling a burning/pins and needles type sensation, and my whole body went numb. Than I started seeing a bit of HI, got excited and screwed it up though...

----------


## carcharoth

I also tried it last night.
It sure is a kickass technique to relax.
I did successfully the Relaxation , Reverse Blinking ,  Sleep paralysis  , but after i entered the HI i lost it.
It was my first time to reach HI though and i did it with no problem at all.
I just did what you said.

My problem with the HI is that after the vibrations i thought i was seeing things but i was losing them at the same time.
I said to myself this should be HI and i tried to do the 2 tips you said with no success at all.
could someone please Describe for me the HI?

----------


## amb

Sythix, I tried this technique for the first time yesterday, about to try again now. Its really good at relaxing you..Just one question, I got to the point of vibrations like you said, but getting the vibrations kinda gets my mind alert (cause I think &#39;ok vibrations coming soon sleep and then a lucid&#33;&#39 :wink2:  and then I have to go back to the reverse blinking to relax all over again. Do you have any suggestions for this? I ended up drifting off and didnt have a lucid.. but this technique is really promising thanks

----------


## Sythix

> could someone please Describe for me the HI?
> [/b]



Check out my Inducing Trance to Wild - Part 2 thread, there are some descriptions of HI in there I believe.





> Sythix, I tried this technique for the first time yesterday, about to try again now. Its really good at relaxing you..Just one question, I got to the point of vibrations like you said, but getting the vibrations kinda gets my mind alert (cause I think &#39;ok vibrations coming soon sleep and then a lucid&#33;&#39 and then I have to go back to the reverse blinking to relax all over again. Do you have any suggestions for this? I ended up drifting off and didnt have a lucid.. but this technique is really promising thanks
> [/b]



Hey amb,

This is a common problem, it was for me for a while and it simply just takes practice. You&#39;re getting excited at that point aren&#39;t you? Just try to remain calm and keep reverse blinking, or, you could relax and try to focus on the feeling of the vibrations to increase it. If that doesn&#39;t work then try to completely ignore it. I know that sounds hard but with practice it&#39;ll get easier. You could at this point try and dissociate yourself from your body by using any of my visualization/HI techniques that way a dream will come quicker and your excitement won&#39;t break the flow of the vibrations. That will keep you from drifting off as well because you&#39;re actively visualizing. Following the link in my signature for part 2 of this thread for the techniques. Goodluck&#33;

----------


## amb

YEAH i am getting real excited when the vibrations kick in&#33;&#33; lol thanks for the quick response its good to see i can use this excitement  to help get a lucid, I really appreciate the quick response, Ill read up on your visualisation techniques now, thanks again&#33;&#33;

----------


## carcharoth

> Check out my Inducing Trance to Wild - Part 2 thread, there are some descriptions of HI in there I believe.
> [/b]



Thanks mate i haven&#39;t noticed there is part II.
I&#39;ll read it right away.

----------


## Blueman18

anyone&#39;s eyes start to feel a weird pressuring sensation on the eyes after reverse blinking?

its hard to relax when i get this feeling

----------


## scv

Last night i tried youre method it almost worke for mi, mi eyes were hevy but  when i was entering the abbys i startet to  say mi self youre almsot there kep thinking but then everythign was black and i was saying kep thinkign and fell to sleep any clue how i can avoid these

----------


## Sythix

> Last night i tried youre method it almost worke for mi, mi eyes were hevy but  when i was entering the abbys i startet to  say mi self youre almsot there kep thinking but then everythign was black and i was saying kep thinkign and fell to sleep any clue how i can avoid these
> [/b]



Hey scv,

Hmm well sounds like ya made it to the abyss but you lost consciousness and fell asleep too quickly, so next time don&#39;t continue reverse blinking but try something else like visualization and keep yourself engaged - eventually this may turn into a dream. I recently found out that visualizing a specific color such as &#39;Yellow&#39; which I associate with being &#39;Alert&#39; will help me remain conscious through the WILD process, so try that out too&#33;

----------


## scv

ok thxn ill try that these night

----------


## bro

Wow you make it sound quite simple, how long must I do the reverse blinking for?

thanks for the idea  :smiley:

----------


## Sythix

> Wow you make it sound quite simple, how long must I do the reverse blinking for?
> 
> thanks for the idea 
> [/b]



Achieving a trance state is simple, at least for me anyways  :wink2: 

Do it as long as you get to a trance state from there you may continue WILD or do any other methods or techniques you want.

Np

----------


## Sythix

Bump. I haven't been here in a long time and this topic has been buried to the core of the Earth - I think this helped people out so!

----------


## TalkingHead

There are so many relaxation techniques out there.  Sometimes when I'm doing one another part of me is wondering if I should try another one.  

Do you think it is important to stick to one or two types of techniques during each "sleep session" or its ok to jump around between different techniques?

----------


## Sythix

> There are so many relaxation techniques out there.  Sometimes when I'm doing one another part of me is wondering if I should try another one.  
> 
> Do you think it is important to stick to one or two types of techniques during each "sleep session" or its ok to jump around between different techniques?



I think its important to stick to one, find out how long you should try it out for and see how it effective it is on you. If nothing happens you then move on to others, but you should definitely give everything a chance and see how it goes but give them time... It's just the same for lucid dreaming, if you start WILD one day and it doesn't work on the first try and you move onto DILD and so on, you'll never really get anywhere.

----------


## sea bee

sythix:
If it was your post some time ago, regarding your art work, I would like to look at them again. I can't seem to find them. I had them yesterday, I believe it was March 2006. You talked aboud image shack, etc. and you had a few of your art for viewing. Excuse me if I have the wrong member.  
Thanks,   sea bee

----------


## Robot_Butler

Sythix, I just wanted to let you know that I use reverse blinking all the time when meditating, falling asleep, or WILDing.  

I'm surprised that it's not mentioned more on these forums.  For me it is the perfect combination to induce an LD.

Clears your mind of thoughts
Gives you a repetative motion to focus on
Keeps the visual section of your brain stimulated
Disorientates you
Simple to learn, easy for beginners

The biggest benefit is that it does not use your imagination to try to clear your imagination.  Thinking about something to try to clear your thoughts is a little counter productive unless you know what you are doing.  Reverse blinking is always one of the first tools I give someone to teach them deep meditation, WILD, ect.

----------


## peanut_butter

whats HI mean?

----------


## Spiek

I tried the reverse blinking for the first time last night. I hadn't slept previously - was just going to bed normally so I didn't have high hopes.

However... after probably only 5 minutes of the reverse blinking I heard a loud sound - almost like a symbol crashing behind my head. I think this may have been the beginning of sleep paralysis (I was feeling more relaxed and detached from my body than I ever have before). This was quite exciting since I've never experienced SP (or for that matter, WILD) before. I got too excited and woke up before anything else happened, but I'm definitely going to be trying this again. 

Thank you Sythix!

----------


## Nurble17

I have been trying to do mind awake and body asleep lately and have had no success until last night...

I was lying in my bed on my back. I was  trying to stay in the third eye which seemed to be working. I slowly became more and more relaxed. I had my radio on quiely which may have helped my mind stay awake. 

Then all of a sudden i started getting these weird feelings...Like i was distorted and i was in a very uncomftorable position like I was scrunched up into a ball or something. My neck felt one way and my legs and body all felt like they were in different positions. Anyway this feeling slowly went away and then i got another strang feeling. Like my bed was on a slant. I felt like i should have been sliding off of the bed but instead i felt so heavy lke i was apart of the bed. It was almost like a ride where i felt strapped into the bed as it tipped to the left side. At that point i wondereed if i was parilyzed yet so i moved my fingers and then slowly this feeling started to go away a bit. Then after that feeling driftedoff i got a rush of something moving through my body! It was like a rush of feel good chemicals or something. At first i felt really dizzy and and lightheaded and kinda scared but then the feeling kept intensifying to the point where i was so scared that i had to get up! The only thing i can compare it to is the feeling when your sick and you want to throw up but only a bit different and more powerful!

If anyone knows what was happening i would greatly appreciate you telling me please!?

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Then all of a sudden i started getting these weird feelings...Like i was distorted and i was in a very uncomftorable position like I was scrunched up into a ball or something. My neck felt one way and my legs and body all felt like they were in different positions. Anyway this feeling slowly went away and then i got another strang feeling. Like my bed was on a slant. I felt like i should have been sliding off of the bed but instead i felt so heavy lke i was apart of the bed. It was almost like a ride where i felt strapped into the bed as it tipped to the left side. At that point i wondereed if i was parilyzed yet so i moved my fingers and then slowly this feeling started to go away a bit. Then after that feeling driftedoff i got a rush of something moving through my body! It was like a rush of feel good chemicals or something. At first i felt really dizzy and and lightheaded and kinda scared but then the feeling kept intensifying to the point where i was so scared that i had to get up! The only thing i can compare it to is the feeling when your sick and you want to throw up but only a bit different and more powerful!



You're there! Congratulations!  That's your body falling asleep / falling into a trance state.  Didn't expect it to be so intense?  Remember that you are safe, and that this is the state you have been working so hard to achieve.

I like the description of it feeling like "you're sick and you want to throw up".  

If you can relax through the disorientation for a bit longer, you should reach a more peaceful state.  Read around in other people's descriptions of WILD and you will see they have similar experiences.

----------


## TheUnknown

yay, i'm alive!  After another long hiatus.

I've done WILD before, it wasn't until I experimented with I-Doser was I able to achieve a trance state at any given time.  I'm gonna give this a fly tonight and see how goes.

Oh, I should add this in.  For me, when I hit trance I usually visualize myself running to get my mind off of feeling normal stuff in the room.  Then I'll try to visualize tactile perception (touching grass is a good one).  Shortly after this, I hit a very odd state that's not exactly like a WILD where I feel my entire body vibrate, but differently and heartrate increases.  Within seconds this subsides and my entire body relaxes, sometimes I notice my eyelids will be twitching at this point.  

Now.. for WILD I feel sleepy, this I do not.. I feel awake, but I've only experimented 3 times (all successfully).  I have had some HI, and at times it feels like I'm detached (like an OBE).  Tonight though, I'm going to try to apply this state to induce a lucid dream.

Wish me luck....

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

Hey man, awesome technique! I read this last night and decided I'd give it a shot. After about 15mins of RB and relaxing my body about 3 times I started to enter SP. It was an awesome feeling! It hit me as I was relaxing my body for the third time. It last about 10-15 secs because I swallowed some saliva and kept doing the RB.

MY question is: should I stopp RB once I feel the SP start to set in or what should I do? Also, I always seem to have to swallow my saliva which seems like it interrupted my SP so do you think sleeping on my side would still allow me to do this technique? another thing is, i didn't get to see any HI  :Sad:

----------


## Dream Boat

Iv'e not quite got the hang of it yet. But it sounds promising.. So ill keep trying  ::D:

----------


## camera_man1231

Holy shit, it actually worked for me!  Thanks for posting this man! ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## visualize37

Thanks for the awesome tutorial m8.

----------


## aceboy

my old teacher told me about a sleeping trick and its like yours ,which is slowly working up the body and relaxing yourself. if done correctly some people can fall asleep in minutes.

----------


## velvet

This is actually great, the first time I got vibrations.  Every time I close my eyes I would see faces, some where kind of scary but then I fell a sleep  ::embarrassed:: .  Hopefully it goes well again on my second try and I don't fall a sleep.  But at least I got some results.

----------


## DiScReEt

I tried this earlier and got the sensation of my eyelids not being able to be opened, but once I got to that point, I kept forgetting that I was trying to WILD and began to fall asleep, but then I'd catch myself falling asleep and I'd start over again, haha.

I'm going to try again when I go to sleep tonight.  Can't wait!

----------


## Volcon

I still find myself using this tut, haha, great job sythix.

----------


## DreamingGod

Nice technique i'll try it tonight

----------


## psychology student

I tried this a while, ago. It delivers what it promises.

----------


## Stark Moon

I never thought I would be the one posting in a tutorial and saying "this worked," but sure as hell, it did! I did the reverse blinking for what felt about 10minutes and stopped, soft vibrations kicked  and my feet started to tingle and occasionaly twitch, in my eyes were completely shut and I was seeing bursts of light and my I could feel my eyes moving around fast and my eyelids  would occasionaly tense up(Is this what REM is?). To me it felt as If i was laying ontop of warm jello(wierd I know) and I was sinking into my bed. I was trying to envision my dream and put myself into it, but I am pretty sure I either was thinking too much about it and not going with the flow or I was  too excited( How could I not be? It felt so unique and awesome).  I tried to test myself to see If I was actually in a sleep paralysis by moving my hands, my mind held me back but I tried anyway and it took me a while before I was actually able to do so.  I'm going to continue trying this and hopefully I am able to transfer from the SP into a LD( Any pointers on this?). Thanks alot for showing me this and your tutorial is fantastic.

----------


## psychology student

I agree completely. This is such a good technique. Especially the Reverse Blinking. This should be put in the tutorials section. Its that good. 

Thank you Sythix.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I agree.  This is one of the best WILD tutorials.  Its very close to what I do for my WILDs.

I don't use the anchoring.  Does anyone have success using the anchoring part of this guide?  I've read through the link, but I still don't really understand it.  It seems to be similar to setting up post hypnotic suggestions for yourself.  Does this really work?

----------


## The Fishy

> Ok so I had another LD tonight. I think this reverse blinking method is just a great way to relax. I had trouble going back to sleep but I use RB and it put me out. I really dont think it induced a LD though. I have been using some autosuggetion and think that the RB just let me get relaxed enough to recieve it. So I guess in a sense it does work. Thanks for sharing and thank that spider if you see it again. LOL.



That's the funniest thing I've seen in a couple of days. Seriously, post this in the "Stupidest Ways You've Missed Becoming Lucid" thread... it could get a prize. LMAO.  ::D:   :tongue2: 

I'm going to definitely try this tonight, I'm sure that it will work. I'll edit this post with my results when I wake up.

----------


## Sospiro

ive tried this technique twice....the first time i guess i dont even recall dreaming (which i usually can even if i dont remember what happened in the dream).  the second time, after my body went numb (from my feet to my arms) my whole body was twitching...like i was having a seizure.  it was really uncomfortable and i had to move which ruined it all....why didthis happen?

----------


## Volcon

I still use reverse blinking all the time, i love it.

----------


## mini0991

I'm gonna try this during the afternoon.

How do I know when to stop reverse blinking? Does it just happen?

----------


## Catbus

I usually sleep with a mask on, so I'll have to take that off tonight, reverse blinking sounds awesome, entering a state of trance is awesome.

Armin van Buuren is pretty cool too.

----------


## kvaho

wow man this is really mind blowing...literally

----------


## Robot_Butler

Did you try it out and have success?  Or is the idea of it mind blowing?

I'm always looking for more people who like this technique.  I think it is highly underrated.

----------


## kvaho

yeah and it is very relaxing ...i feel so peacefull and i can see thing vividly...
its amazing ::banana::

----------


## DreamingDragon

Thanks, it's going to help me get into SP even faster!

----------


## pond weed

how important is it to be able to focus on somthing. because i look at a plain ceiling. i was doing the Rb for about 10 mins and i started to falter, o got distracted/started to fall asleep, but id snap out of it, and as i did i got a slight rush of the body, id start RB again, but find it hard to focus, as i had nothing to focus on

----------


## Robot_Butler

I use reverse blinking in addition to a small mental visualization task.  It sounds like it is working for you, Pond Weed.  I use reverse blinking as a relaxation technique to get super relaxed (almost asleep/ in a trance).  Try pairing it with an easy visulaization or memory excercise to keep from losing consciousness.  At the height of my WILD, when I am starting to get real spaced out, I will alternate between the reverse blinking and a visualization.  It is like bouncing back and forth between concentration and relaxation, teasing yourself into a dream.

----------


## pond weed

thanks for the reply Robot Butler.

one thing i should say is im very new to LDing + WILD's. so when i go to bed to attempt one i am pretty excited and very sensitive of what is happening to me, i assume thats not such a good thing.

i tried it again, but this time put LUCID on a piece of paper on the ceiling and had a little light in the room, so everytime i blinked i saw the word LUCID, which helped me focus.

i have a clock that ticks so id count to 5 with the clock ticks, and open my eyes. it was after about 10 mins my hand went numb. 
about another 5 mins passed and, without realising, stopped the blinking. very shortly i would realise 'oh no iv stopped blinking' and snap back to reality, and get a rush of nerves all up the body.
this happened twice and i rolled onto my side and gave up.

from this experience + what you said,  i think i have figured it out:

during the day we get random thoughts / images, but we shrug them of easily as we are busy with important things. 
we get these random thoughts / images throughout the day including when we go to bed. but as we start to go through the stages of the begining of sleep, these random thoughts / images get harder and harder to shrug off, until the thoughts become to overwhelming for the concious mind to handle, and we get whisped of into sleep.

and the mind exersises are a way of letting these random thoughts pass 'around' us.


how about this metaphor:

you are standing in a dry riverbed, water starts to come (random images + thoughts), the water gets stronger until it eventualy snatches you away. into SLEEP.
but a WILD is where we create a protective bubble, so the water can flow around us. and these mind exersises you speak of are a way of creating a bubble.

-am i anywhere on the right track?

-what are some of these mind exersises you do?
            -because i dont think my LUCID sign was provoking enough 'stimulation'.

thanks for the Help  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

It sounds like you were really close to a successful WILD.  Those vibrations you mentioned are normally a sign of oncoming sleep.  If you can ride out a few rounds of that weird energetic feeling, a dream should be right around the corner.  

Also, make sure you are not attempting this when you first go to sleep at night.  It is nearly impossible to WILD right before bed.  You should be doing a Wake Back To Bed of some sort after 3-5 hours of sleep.  When you first go to sleep at night, you are nowhere near a dream cycle.  The best you can hope for is to WILD into a NREM dream, or a very brief unsatisfying REM cycle.

I like your metaphor for sleep washing over you like a flash flood.  There are all sorts of little tricks you can do to stay aware.  You just have to figure out what works for you.  Personally, I like to imagine myself doing a simple, tactile task over and over.  Something that engages a sense of movement and motion, and is easily accessible from memory.  I don't like to have to spend too much brain power inventing the visualization.

----------


## pond weed

oh i think i see now.

the way i described how i got the rush of nerves / tinglies when i snapped back. those feeling wernt happening 'Because' i was snapping back, but rather they were already happening, and im simply realising them as i snap back to wakfullness.

but thats the problem, i loose conciousness, the body starts to enter SP (ie, the tinglies), my subconciousness, realising iv lost consiosness, slams on the breaks. and i snap back awake.

thats what the few seconds of tingles is as i snap back, its the SP 'disapearing'.

so this tactile imagine exersise you speak of, how do you not get lost in the image of the exersise and fall asleep.
because with me, if i imagine myself doing somthing, the image gets stronger and stronger until i dissapear into sleep (it absorbs me). like the current getting stronger metaphor.

how do you keep the scenario 'stable'

----------


## Sondre

I've tried quite a few WILD methods, but none of them has seemed to have any effect. Yesterday, however, I tried RB for the first time, and I think I was close to entering a dream. I did the blinking until I felt like falling asleep. I don't know what happened next, but I was away for some time, and when I came back, I find myself shaking (vibrating) and a square image slowly appeared infront of me. This scared the crap out of me and I opened my eyes. I think my next step is to learn to stay calm and control my fear upon entering the dream.

----------


## pond weed

i think the trick to staying calm is:

-know whats going on (thats probably why your on DV)

-the more you do it, the calmer you will be, it will seem more normal

----------


## Sondre

Yep, I'll surely get it right after some practice. Now I'm off to bed to give it another go. Good night!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Check out Clairity's WILD guide for some good tips on how to enter a dream from that tingly / vibration state.  Especially this part of her guide:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...415#post746415

----------


## Chewnie91

I just have a quick question regarding the SP and vibrations stage. I can get into SP and see minor HI but nothing great. My basic question in, do i just relax and let it strengthen with time? Or is there something i have to do to make it stronger?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Just be persistent with whatever you are doing in your WILD.  SP is not a goal in itseslf.  It is just a step along the way to a successful WILD.  If it happens, take it as a good sign that you are on the right track.  If it doesn't, keep going anyways.  Not evey WILD has SP, and not every SP leads to a WILD.

----------


## Chewnie91

Okay thanks, It varies from night to night, sometimes i see good HI and really feel the vibrations and get skimp glimpses of dream scenes and others i just can do it at all or i have little to no feedback. I use the Trance Induced WILD method (reverse blinking if you've heard of it) It basically just relaxes the body and makes the transition into SP much quicker and easier.

----------


## SKA

I recently incidentally found a way to WILD which I call "Play-Dead-ILD" about which I made this Topic: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=73294

I don't believe this forum is accessible to all members so to briefly explain it in a nutshell;

One night I just went to sleep with nothing on my Mind and incidentally ended up in this strange state of consciousness I can only explain as the ultimate surrender. I relaxed to teh max, physically and Mentally. As though I was impersonating a Coma-Patient. behaving as if Unconscious, while actually being still conscious. This induced a Trance that sped up the onset of Dreams significantly: In about 15 minutes. This was so fast that my Consciousness hand't even faded out yet, So I was able to enter a Dream lucid.

This has been a very effective trance-method for me.
It's as if when one is not just physically non-responsive, but also mentally non-responsive, acting like being totally apathic and unconscious, ignoring itches, thoughts, igoring all external and internal impulses, while being conscious enough and ready to jump out of your Coma-state and raise your consciousness again once inside a Dream.

----------


## Lionsroar

Okay, I tried this Method last night.. and I didnt read the entire thing properly I guess, so I started straight of doing reverse blinking, it felt weird, I just went to sleep.

But I had some awesome dreams! they were pretty good! there was one particular *wink* *wink* dream there. 
I got up and tried it again, and same thing, some pretty good ones, but I dont think I felt like I was in control in any of those though.

So what do I focus on? like, how long should my eyes be open? one sec? two sec? wait till my image clears up?

----------


## SKA

I have an Idea.

This can be used in combination with an RC.
First you use a trance technique, Playing-dead, Reverse blinking or otherwise to induce Trance( so dreams start sooner ) then you do Reverse blinking and while you're at it you could do an RC. If you were to paint or paste a symbol on the sealing with the words Lucid Dream written under it, you could use that as an RC everytime you're reverse blinking. Open eyes, Read, close eyes, open eyes again and read tocheck if it still says the same.

----------


## pond weed

ha, that exactly what iv done (the LUCID sign in ceiling), but iv only had one attempt at a WILD at 4 in the morning. i set a reminder on my phone to wake me up at that time with the message 'Time for a Lucid Dream' (great techniqe by the way chaps, very motivating). but when the alarm rang i accidently pressed 'sleep' instead of 'off' so after 10 mins i started to feel relaxed and that bloody alarm went of again. i gave up, very anoyed.
but seeing LUCID everytime i blink helps a lot. but it did feel a bit like an empty word after a while, its the same with any word after you keep thinking it / saying it after a while it looses its meaning. a poster which invoked a mental exersise would be good, i cant think what though

----------


## Lionsroar

What does sythix mean when he says "bring awareness to your feet and feel them relaxing and letting go of any tensions" how do you bring your awareness?

----------


## snoop

He just means relax yourself starting from the feet up.

----------


## Lionsroar

how long does that usualy take?

----------


## pond weed

can somone give an example of how they use anchoring with lucid dreaming, i understand the concept, but i dont really know how to apply it to lucid dreaming.

thanks

----------


## ChaybaChayba

i use my breath as an anchor for example, I think you can pick any thought or  feeling or image you want and if I'm not mistaken, the purpose of an anchor is to focus your attention on one thing so you can stay conscious. Without an anchor I always lose track of my thoughts and I forget I was trying to stay lucid :i

----------


## snoop

In addition to what ChaybaChayba said, you can use reverse blinking as an anchor (or at least I do).  I use it to a point where I am so relaxed I can fall asleep within a minute or two (this is why WILDing in the morning is best--I could not do this before bed).  Then my mind is still concentrated on LDing, and within a minute or two I hit SP.  Once there I take 3 breaths and try to make it feel as though a vortex is either by my feet or by my head, and that I'm getting sucked up.  This usually gets me into a dream.

----------


## pond weed

ok, i kinda see. 

i thought though that an anchor was an assosiationg thing, so if every time i (attempt) WILD i listen to a particular piece of music, or a particular body action, so that when i next do that body action etc, it will help to trigger the WILD.

i have only tried this in the morning once. but i did the blinking thing, as long as i could, until i stopped without realising, should i not be doing that. should i do it until i feels very relaxed, then make a concious decision to stop, but then what?, what you said, snoop, about the vortex thing sounds good.

hmmm, so tonight (tommorow morning) i will try it, i guess its all about getting the timming right, if i stop blinking to early i will be to 'active' and if i stop it to late, i will be to drowsey to make any concious decisions.

ill let you know how it goes. thanks a bunch chaps

----------


## albatr0n

this is a brilliant technique, thankyou!

----------


## Lionsroar

Hey guys, was wondering.. I have these little glow in the dark stars, that I can clearly see at nightime on my ceiling. (it was the previous owners, and I cant be botherd taking it down). Would that be an alright object to focus on?
and does the duration of the eye-open-ness depend on if I fully focus on the object? or just a normal "open-close" instead of a "open-focus-close"??

----------


## Mechanized Mind

this sounds really awesome/interesting. I am going to go try it out now!

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

sounds cool. I will try tonight.

I have a question though. Can it be used at bedtime, or must I WBTB?

----------


## Baron Samedi

I love this technique. thanks fo posting.

----------


## TechDreamer

A fresh approach to WILDING....I will try. So fresh...is that minty??

----------


## Neo_b

Hello, I have recently made many attempts to WILD, but every time I tried, I either ended up falling asleep unconsciously or I could lay there forever, but using this technique I fall asleep unconsciously rather than being unable to sleep. It's a good relaxing technique, thank you. I just don't even get to see the HI, I just lay there, feel comfortable, trying to keep the thought that I am to remain conscious. Then I start hearing a constant high-tone beeping sound in my ears. I lay there for several more minutes, and the next thing I experience is waking up in the morning. It happens very often, what can I do? Thanks in advance.  :smiley:

----------


## insight

> Hello, I have recently made many attempts to WILD, but every time I tried, I either ended up falling asleep unconsciously or I could lay there forever, but using this technique I fall asleep unconsciously rather than being unable to sleep. It's a good relaxing technique, thank you. I just don't even get to see the HI, I just lay there, feel comfortable, trying to keep the thought that I am to remain conscious. Then I start hearing a constant high-tone beeping sound in my ears. I lay there for several more minutes, and the next thing I experience is waking up in the morning. It happens very often, what can I do? Thanks in advance.



They say it's hard to WILD right before the regular night sleep. It would be easier if you had already taken a 4-5 hour sleep and then try it...

Or have less sleep during a night than usual and then try a nap some time during a day.
(but hay, I have only had one WILD - which actually used reverse blinking)

----------


## Neo_b

I've tried a WBTB wild (after 5 hours) and I've had a weird experience. After I woke up, I spent about 40 minutes reading about lucid dreaming. Then I attempted WILD - I was laying there for around 1h, I was falling asleep and waking up, but after I've woken up, I haven't realized that I could use that for WILDing, and I continued the WILD attempt (as though I had already lost consciousness partially)... Then after that hour, I thought that I couldn't WILD anymore, felt uncomfortable, and even though I know that it's a sign that the dream-state is close, I somehow just didn't think of it back then...

----------


## Motumz

I will try this technique tonight!  ::D:

----------


## Lucidness

So, i just blink every five seconds whilst going to sleep. And then HI should kick in then i close my eyes and start seeing the HI and then it goes on from there?

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Also you can reverse blink your eyes when you feel your self dazing off and when you are falling unconscious. I combine these blinks with auto suggestions "I remain awake as my body falls asleep" or "mind awake/body asleep" and that seems to work very well.

I really enjoy this technique because it gives your eyes something to do while transitioning in and through SP. It is very relaxing as well.

As for anchoring it is about associations. An example would be that say everytime you lay down think of going to sleep. Why? Because maybe every time you went to her house she gave you one. So anchoring is creating associations between two seemingly unrealated things. 

Another way to understand anchoring is to think of it in terms of daily rituals. When you get dressed you feel more alert or energized. When you go to bed you take of your pants.  

Now, if you violate one of your rituals this causes discomfort. For example try going to sleep with your pants or shoes on. You should be able to go to sleep but when you feel shoes on you just won't fall asleep unless there are stronger influences at hand ex: alcohol, drugs etc. This is because we associate shoes on and laying down with rest and shoes off and laying down with going to sleep.

So, if laying down with shoes on means rest but not sleep then heres an opportunity to practice inducing trance because we are less likely to fall asleep than had we done it with shoes off.  Likewise we could apply a certain signal every time we are deeply relaxed and then anytime we want to be that relaxed at will we use our ritual or conditioning with signal to help us experience our associated phenomenon.

----------


## Aledrea

I tried this technique right after reading...Well I only used part of it.  Right after I read this I sat there doing reverse blinking and twitching at the same time and I got really relaxed, and it felt like I was almost sinking into myself.  I am going to try reverse blinking and twitching at the same time from now on!

----------


## Freemorph

Major bump! this needs to be talked about more. Seems solid gonna give it a go.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

what is the bump?

----------


## Freemorph

last post was 2 months ago :3

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

ok

----------


## matthew123

gonna try this technique hopefully it works!! will post results!

----------


## r2d2651

Im trying this tonight for sure!!!!!

----------


## MythicVoid

So, I tried the reverse blinking, and after a while, a kind of pressure formed in my chest and then moved up to my neck. Has that happened to anyone before?

----------


## r2d2651

I tried it last night... And then my stupid brother had to be noisy as all hell when he went to bed so I had to stop, but other than that it worked great!.. Oh and one more thing! Instead of reverse blinking, I just opened and closed my eyes really fast until they tired out..

----------


## StareHed

This is my dream journal entry for last night, I tried the technique and was met with exciting results.

Last night I tried a new technique, reverse blinking. I believe that I came very close to actually entering a dream. I see this as a large step and hopefully one that will soon unlock the method of the WILD. I began by reverse blinking. Once my body was heavy and relaxed and bodily sensation was becoming difficult to percept I stopped reverse blinking and began to twitch my left arm periodically. After a short time I began seeing HI. I watched them in a zoned out manner and attempted to look past them as was suggested. After a short time of doing this, my body became completely numb, I continued half-watching the HI and letting my mind drift slightly. In the midst of a mind drift I saw two quick flashes of lightning which lit up the back yard. The scene was much larger and more encompassing than the previous. I truly felt as if I was in the backyard for the split second. I think that I reached the point where lucidity was very close. I felt as if I was falling. I attempted to hang on to the image but was blocked out by a think wall of oily black. The wall didn't move. I watched it as my body felt like it was being sucked away. I was hopeful yet it was not long before my thrilling ride ended and I was laying in my bed again. I think that I came close. I think that I should have committed more and grabbed the dream before it slipped away.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

This sounds very interesting! I am gonna try this  :smiley:

----------


## Reclypso

I've had this under favorites for some time now intending to read it but never got to it. But anyway I just clicked it and read through it, I must have read it before because I do every single one of these steps in order just like you said. Especially when I do WBTB it works wonders all of my lucids have been because of this relaxation technique.

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Wow, when I was trying to WILD and explained it to other people they said I was doing it horribly wrong but reading this is exactly how I did it. Last time I tried WILD my eyes got really weird so I opened them a bit and I also noticed I somehow got deeper into wild even tho I just moved my eyelid muscles :p Ima keep trying

----------

